# Nerf BW(/Sorc)-AE !11



## Thurgom (20. März 2009)

http://files.filefront.com/SURPRISEmp4/;13...;/fileinfo.html

Habe dieses Video gerade auf unserem Server-Forum gefunden. Mir war klar dass der AE_Schaden der Caster momentan VIEL zu hoch ist, aber da sieht man es mal aus der Sicht eines BW's...Schaut euch einfach mal die DPS an...Mehr muss man wohl dazu nicht sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




KRANK !


----------



## crash_burn (20. März 2009)

das ist echt heftig.
die leiste der in der mitte gefällt mir kann mir wer vllt sagen was das für ein addon ist?


----------



## Aero_one (20. März 2009)

Aloha,

ehrlich gesagt ... ich bin am überlegen was ich dir antworten soll.

Ich tendiere zwischen 

a.)
Lol ... schon wieder ein Nerf Schreier 

& 

b.)

Dafür fall ich fast Instant um wenn ich keinen Heiler im Rücken hab, verliere ggn. fast jede Klasse wenn Sie an mir klebt.
Sprenge mich selbst in die Luft , habe fast keine Rüstung ... und achja ... weil ich fast instant umknüppelbar bin.

Was bekomme ich dafür ... üblen DMG.

Hmm i want to nerf Healer ...
Why ? ...
They can heal other peoples !
o.0

Hmm ... i choose:

a.) Lol schon wieder n nerf schreier


----------



## superelton86 (20. März 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Aloha,
> 
> ehrlich gesagt ... ich bin am überlegen was ich dir antworten soll.
> 
> ...



/sign


----------



## DerTingel (20. März 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Aloha,
> Hmm i want to nerf Healer ...
> Why ? ...
> They can heal other peoples !
> ...



dann spiel mal einen heiler...dann reden wir weiter. im moment ist es so gut wie unmöglich die leute am leben zu halten, da die einzigen spells, mit denen man den schaden weg heilen kann 2,5 sec castzeit haben. in der zeit sind die meisten leute schon tot. 
der schaden von ae zaubern sollte einfach nicht stacken, wie es bei allen anderen schadenseffekten eben auch ist, dann wäre das problem behoben. ihr behalten eure schön hohen schadenszahlen, was meiner ansicht nach ok ist, nur es muss ein wenig mehr taktik eingesetzt werden. und gegen etwas mehr taktik sollten doch die ganzen skilled ae bomber teams nichts haben...sind ja alle so fein eingespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg


----------



## Tzeentch (20. März 2009)

nettes video, die scheinen ja richtig spass zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (20. März 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> dann spiel mal einen heiler...dann reden wir weiter. im moment ist es so gut wie unmöglich die leute am leben zu halten, da die einzigen spells, mit denen man den schaden weg heilen kann 2,5 sec castzeit haben. in der zeit sind die meisten leute schon tot.
> der schaden von ae zaubern sollte einfach nicht stacken, wie es bei allen anderen schadenseffekten eben auch ist, dann wäre das problem behoben. ihr behalten eure schön hohen schadenszahlen, was meiner ansicht nach ok ist, nur es muss ein wenig mehr taktik eingesetzt werden. und gegen etwas mehr taktik sollten doch die ganzen skilled ae bomber teams nichts haben...sind ja alle so fein eingespielt
> 
> 
> ...



Ich spiel nen Heiler der zwar immo im T2 dümpelt ... aber ich kann dich verstehen. War gestern alleine Heiler im Mourkain ... da kommt man nicht ggn. an aber schrei ich nerf Spalta ? Noch keinen Post hier gesehen.

Ich kann einfach nicht verstehen wieso die Leute so engstirning ihre meinung vertreten.
In 90 % der Fälle lachen fast alle Destro Klassen über uns, easy kill etc.

Wenn sich dann aber mal wirklich effektiv wehren kann wird sofort nerf geschrien. Wenn ich auf ner Zinne gemütlich steh und AE´s rausknallen kann bin ich ein OP Char ... steh ich im Nahkampf mit euch, bin ich Dosenfutter... entscheidet euch mal ...

Wie wär´s wenn wir allen Bw´s einfach nur ne Fackel geben, die die werfen können...?


----------



## Pente (20. März 2009)

Mal ganz ehrlich keiner kann mir ernsthaft erzählen, dass der Feuerzauberer aktuell so "normal" und "gut" ist. Wahrscheinlich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sowas kann nur von Leuten kommen die Feuerzauberer spielen. Ich kann hier zahlreiche Screens posten von Szenarien mit 6 Feuerzauberern und mehr. Macht riesig Spass wenn von 12 Spielern im Szenario 8 davon Feuerzauberer sind die, wie sollte es auch anderst sein, AE geskilled sind. Es ist seit 1.2 immer das selbe Bild. Sie stehen hinten, bauen Moral 2 auf, laufen vor, AE Stun, AE Spamm, 90% der Gegner tot. Und das immer und immer wieder. 

Es ödet einfach nur noch an. Mit PvP hat das mal null zu tun. Natürlich ist das nicht die Schuld von den Feuerzauberern. Das hat allein Mythic verbockt. Der größte balancing technische fault pas ist einfach einer derartig starken AE Klasse einen AE Stun zu geben. Klar den hatten die Feuerzauberer schon immer und ja seit Release wird deswegen gemeckert. Vorher aber aus einem ganz anderen Grund als aktuell: die Zauberin (das Gegenstück zum Feuerzauberer) hat keinen AE Stun, nichtmal etwas ansatzweise vergleichbares. Seit 1.2 nervt der Stun einfach enorm. Man steht 5s bewegungs-/wehrlos da und bekommt von 2-3 Feuerzauberern in dieser Zeit einfach so enorm viel Schaden.

Das die Feuerzauberer das toll und geil finden ist ja klar ... sieht man ja wie gesagt wieviel Feuerzauberer es seit dem Patch auf einmal wieder gibt. Vor 1.2 hat der Feuerzauberer gepasst. War weder zu stark noch zu schwach. Er war einfach schlichtweg ok. Verstehe nicht was Mythic zu so einer Änderung bewogen hat.


----------



## DerTingel (20. März 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Ich spiel nen Heiler der zwar immo im T2 dümpelt ... aber ich kann dich verstehen. War gestern alleine Heiler im Mourkain ... da kommt man nicht ggn. an aber schrei ich nerf Spalta ? Noch keinen Post hier gesehen.
> 
> Ich kann einfach nicht verstehen wieso die Leute so engstirning ihre meinung vertreten.
> In 90 % der Fälle lachen fast alle Destro Klassen über uns, easy kill etc.
> ...



ich schreie nicht nach einem nerf, ich schreie nur nach einer anpassung der spielmechanik, so wie sie bei anderen klassen/schadensarten benutzt wird. klar MÜSSEN bw und sorc so einen dmg rausknallen, da sie eben glaskanonen sind. aber trotzdem sollte es doch eine einheitliche spielmechanik geben, so stacked z.b. der napalm vom maschinisten ja auch nicht. 
und dass man als ae bomber im moment skill braucht, dass kann mir niemand erzählen...3bw/sorc wären mit etwas taktik immernoch sehr effektiv, selbst wenn der schaden des ae nicht stacked. und es sollte m.e. doch der anspruch eines spielers sein durch gute taktik zu überzeugen und nicht dadurch, dass man eine spielmechanik, welche auf 2 tasten beruht, ausnutzt/benutzt. 
mfg

€ /sign @pente


----------



## Lunatic_NEo (20. März 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich keiner kann mir ernsthaft erzählen, dass der Feuerzauberer aktuell so "normal" und "gut" ist. Wahrscheinlich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sorcs sind doch dasselbe in grün... 3 Sorcs 1 Chosen, da wirst 5 sec knocked und liegst in der Zeit in 3 Schattengruben + x andere AoE Skills. Wennst dann doch nochmal aufstehen kannst läufst aus dem Bereich der Grube raus aber weil die Animation kleiner ist als der Bereich in dem sie wirkt fälltst dennoch um. Diese dummen AoE Skills dürfen einfach nicht stacken und keine Crits machen, Napalm stackt doch auch nicht und die Crits sind mit 100% extra Schaden auf stufe 3 nicht so hoch wie die von Schattengrube/Feuerregen nach 1 sec.

Das dümmste an oben genannten Beispiel ist dann noch ransaugen, wirst von nem Magus gezogen, kommst irgendwie wieder weg, wirst vom Chosen knocked und die Sorcs toben sich aus. Vielen dank für diese tolle Synergie. Magus drückt 1 Knopf, Chosen drückt 1 Knopf und Sorc drückt ein Knopf. Yeah, das nennt man Skill! Am Ende fummelt da noch einer ein Addon für damits auch zu 100% Skillfrei wird. Was? Das geht auch auf Order Seite? Schon, das machts aber nicht besser, ist genauso übertrieben.

Ach zum ransaugen Maschinist vs Magus sein noch erwähnt das Magnet auf Intelligenz geht, davon hat der Maschinist nicht wirklich was und wird daher ständig gestört beim saugen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rorret (20. März 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Aloha,
> 
> ehrlich gesagt ... ich bin am überlegen was ich dir antworten soll.
> 
> ...



/jep - sign

p.s.: dieses langweilige nerf-geschreie nervt einfach nur! kaum kann ne klasse mal was besseres als die eigene und man liegt im dreck, schon geht das geflenne los....wie so kleine kinder - mann, mann, mann...traurig....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wunde (20. März 2009)

Also mir ist es relativ egal....ich hab eh erst diese neue Situation mitbekommen, als ich auf der Gegenseite fast immer 5+ Zauberinen sah. ab und an waren sogar mal 10 Zauberinen auf der gegnerischen Seite. Dann stirbste halt ein paar mal, du ärgerst dich kurz und lässt dann die SZ's. Warum sich mit etwas weiter ärgern, was dir nicht zusagt und was du auch nicht spielen bzw dich abgeben musst und willst. Bleibt die Entwicklung so, dann wird es immer mehr Weiner geben, und natürlich WTJ's die rerolen...und das game driftet in rangehammer online ab. Na und, ihr ändert nichts durch irgendeinen Thread...Mythic bzw GOA muss diese Entwicklung erkennen und etwas machen (wollen) oder auch nicht, aber hier wird sich nichts ändern. Und wenn sich wirklich erst eine Änderung der Umstände mit 1.3 einstellt, dann denke ich mal 3-4 Monate müssen wir dann diesen Zustand ertragen. Na und....was euch ärgert müsst ihr nicht spielen, denn letzten Endes soll euch das Spiel ja Spaß bringen und nicht frusten...ihr bezahlt ja schließlich dafür.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (20. März 2009)

lol?

der hatte in dem video teilweise 1,5k critts und das mit einer ae attacke o.O


----------



## Rogar (20. März 2009)

das du beim ransaugen ständig gestört wirst geht dem magus genauso, bzw er saugt 4 mal, 1 mal klappt etwa 6 leute, dann 2 mal garnet, und dann kommen wieder 2 leute.

da is nix mehr mit effektiv spielen. ausserdem vergleiche zwischen sorc und bw sind nach wie vor nen lacher, die sorc ist defenitiv unterlgene, und nein, ich spiele keine sorc als main.

genauso op sind auch die sigmar und jünger, zeig mir eine andere klasse die effektiv 2 voran springende nahkampf wizards gegen 7 nahkämpfer hochheilen kann. als tank kommste dir nurnoch verarscht vor.
nenn echter grund das game zu wechseln, und nicht die klasse !!!


----------



## Merinea (20. März 2009)

Tja wie im hexen forum gesagt hab ich demnächt durch bundeswehr erstmal 1 monat zwangspause.

Ansonsten kann ich mich teils nur wunde anschließen.

Ich hab mich vorher nur geärgert das ich als hk im szenario nen weit hinten stehenden bw angreife mit mal drehen sich 2 bw´s um und zwack 3 sec später startpunkt.
In burgen nutze ich meinen diedrich erst garnet wenn oben auf den zinen zig bw´s stehen den bevor ich eine down hab bin ich in der aoe der anderen verreckt.

Ich werd nach dem minat pause (wo ich logischerweise net 13 euro zahle) nochma schauen ob irgendwelche patchnotes raus sind mit denen ne besserung in szenarien oder keeps zu erahnen ist.
Sollte das net der fall sein verlängere ich die pause so einfach is das für mich.

Wie dem auch sei ich bin mal gespannt wie es weiter geht.


----------



## WarNuts (20. März 2009)

crash_burn schrieb:


> das ist echt heftig.
> die leiste der in der mitte gefällt mir kann mir wer vllt sagen was das für ein addon ist?



Wieso hast 'n du 'n Prono Star in der Sig?


----------



## Aero_one (20. März 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich keiner kann mir ernsthaft erzählen, dass der Feuerzauberer aktuell so "normal" und "gut" ist. Wahrscheinlich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Oh man ... 

Was erwartest du denn bitte wenn zB. 6 Caster DD´s Schaden machen...?
Das du noch gemütlich rumlaufen kannst ...?
Der Knockdown ist teilweise echt kagge ... da stimme ich dir zu, nur wenn man sowas schon sieht das sowas passiert, wie wärs mit umgehen ? Bw´s sind nicht eure einzigen Gegner ... 

Aber btw. wie schon gesagt was ist mit Pull und Schattengrube ... das ist natürlich okay oder ?

Ich bitte mal alle Leute die NERFFFFFF ! schreien ein Bw zu daddeln. Wenn ihr dann iwo. mal im Fokus von iwelchen Klassen steht und innerhalb von Sec. zerschlagen werdet, dann seht ihr vllt. mal den Kontrast zwischen Schaden und Survival vom Bw.

Aber nein lieber erstmal ignorant nerf nerf schreien.
Hat ja schon bei WoW geklappt ...

Btw. bevor jetzt wieder kommt ... "Klar das du den Bw verteidigst, du spielst ja einen" . Jop stimmt ... in jedem MMO habe ich bis jetzt Mages gespielt. Und da es nunmal nur diesen gibt ... daddel ich ihn.
Nicht weil er olol imba instant 30000 k Imba crits macht. Leute die ihre tollen Sc E- P*nis Vergleiche zeigen müssen sind einfach nur lächerlich ... denn most DMG sagt in War absolut nichts aus ...


----------



## Prometx (20. März 2009)

@Pente: Ich stimmer dir nur zu und ich vermute das der enorme schaden der Feuerzauberer seit dem Patch ist weil die ja die Ressistenzen geändert haben...
Muss wirklich mal genervt werden...gestern abend waren wir mit 3-5 wbs bei einer ordnungs festung(server : erengrad!) und wir konnten nicht in die nähe des tores,wirklich alle mussten einen riesen abstand zum tor halten,1 weiteres problem war das die range der meisten zauberer nicht ausreichte um aufs tor zu zaubern... , dadurch konnten wir kaum schaden aufs tor machen und die ordler haben das tor einfach rauf gereppt....
Der schaden den man bekommen hat wenn man zu nahe ans tor ging(d.h. nicht ur weit weg wie wir es mussten...) ,war so schlimm das sogar manche tanks instant umfielen.(außerdem haben die Feuerzauberer irgendwelche aoe dots auf unsere tanks gehauen und wenn die dann zurück mussten wegen dem irren schaden,ging der schaden auf uns..-->war mit 2 heilern pro gruppe nicht gegenzuheilen)
Wir standen ca 30 min an dem 2. Tor der Festung mit 3-5 KTs und nur 1-2 Kts der Ordnung waren zur gegenwehr da,trotzdem war es uns unmöglich das tor zu zerstören....


----------



## Thurgom (20. März 2009)

Rorret schrieb:


> /jep - sign
> 
> p.s.: dieses langweilige nerf-geschreie nervt einfach nur! kaum kann ne klasse mal was besseres als die eigene und man liegt im dreck, schon geht das geflenne los....wie so kleine kinder - mann, mann, mann...traurig....
> 
> ...



Haha, blabla... (und das gilt an alle, die mich als "Nerf-Schreier bezeichnen) !!

Ich spiele einen BLACKORC und habe mich noch nie über die Klasse aufgeregt... Mir ist es vollkommen egal ob mein Char mehr oder weniger Damage macht wie andere Klassen. Aber hey, wacht mal auf aus eurem Traum. Der Nerf vom BW ist überfällig !! Da kann man nichts schön reden, was ihr hier definitiv versucht, nur weil eure Klasse momentan viel zu arg ist... Habt ihr das Video schon gesehen ??? Oder begründet ihr so ein 3 vs 16 (oder warens mehr?), welches nach ein paar Sekunden vorrüber war, mit : "Wir halten doch so wenig aus, mimimi, wir müssen doch so viel Schaden machen !"

Ich hoffe euch ist bewusst, dass WAR ein Gruppenspiel ist, welches man mit anderen Klassen zusammen spielt ?! Und jetzt erzählt doch mal wieviel ihr aushaltet, mit Guard und zwei Siggis in der Gruppe ?! Wer mit einem Range DD solo unterwegs ist und sich drüber aufregt, dass er im 1v1 kaum eine Chance hat weil er so wenig aushält, sollte das Spiel sowieso deinstallieren... 

Das ihr nicht selbst über eure Posts lachen müsst ist schon verblüffend. Aber hey, ist klar dass die ganzen BW's und Sorc's glücklich sind, wenn sie mit ihrem "1-Tasten-Klicken" alles wegNUKEN können, was im Umkreis von xx Feet steht.

Mir machen die SC's und generell das RvR momentan absolut keinen Spass, bei dem ganzen AE-Gespame.


----------



## heretik (20. März 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> steh ich im Nahkampf mit euch, bin ich Dosenfutter



Ahja, deswegen rennen BWs auch gern mal als Speerspitze des gegnerischen Angriffs mitten in die gegnerische Meute... weil sie quasi als Catering-Service Dosenfutter frei Haus bieten wollen.


----------



## Stancer (20. März 2009)

Mal ganz davon abgesehen betreiben die BW´s in dem video doch eh Bugusing, da sie durch die Säule ohne LoS zaubern


----------



## Thurgom (20. März 2009)

Zu dem LoS gab es mal ein Statement eines GM's :

Solange man die Kamera so drehen kann, dass man das gegnerische Ziel anvisieren und sehen kann, ist das Ziel auch nicht LoS und somit angreifbar... Leider kann man es anscheinend nicht als "bugusing" bezeichnen, auch wenn es lächerlich ist.


----------



## Dab0 (20. März 2009)

hat jemand auf destroseite NERF geschrien als man die Resis hochschrauben konnte wie man wollte?! NOPE alle hams getan und über die BW gelacht die sich selbst 750 dmg reinbröseln und nur 333 crits rausgehaun ham
ABER kaum ändert sich was so das man BW auch mal wieder spielen kann geht das NERFFF gewhine wieder los


----------



## sTereoType (20. März 2009)

Thurgom schrieb:


> Zu dem LoS gab es mal ein Statement eines GM's :
> 
> Solange man die Kamera so drehen kann, dass man das gegnerische Ziel anvisieren und sehen kann, ist das Ziel auch nicht LoS und somit angreifbar... Leider kann man es anscheinend nicht als "bugusing" bezeichnen, auch wenn es lächerlich ist.


das ist ja mal eine extreme blöde regelung oO


----------



## Thurgom (20. März 2009)

Dab0 schrieb:


> hat jemand auf destroseite NERF geschrien als man die Resis hochschrauben konnte wie man wollte?! NOPE alle hams getan und über die BW gelacht die sich selbst 750 dmg reinbröseln und nur 333 crits rausgehaun ham
> ABER kaum ändert sich was so das man BW auch mal wieder spielen kann geht das NERFFF gewhine wieder los



Meine Fresse, denkt ihr auch mal eine Sekunde nach bevor ihr postet ???

Ich will gar nicht dass der BW oder die Sorc zu Grunde generft werden. Sie sollen von mir aus weiterhin die Damage-Spitzen bilden können. ABER !!! Es kann nicht sein dass eine Gruppe mit 2 Grp.-Heiler, 2 Tanks (Doppelguard auf DD's) und 2 BW's/Sorc's ganze Warbands auseinander nehmen, weil die DPS (Flächenschaden pro Sekunde) einfach so extrem hoch ist, dass alles so gut wie instant platzt... DAS ist lachhaft... mehr nicht.

Oder ist es das was ihr wollt ?? Reinrennen, 1 Taste klicken und alles kippt um ?? Na dann.... sehr anspruchsvolles Spiel.


----------



## Aero_one (20. März 2009)

Wie schon gesagt ... gebt dem Bw ne Fackel inne Hand die er werfen kann und gut ist. Dann freuen sich die Destros, das sie endlich wieder rul0rn können ... 

Was hier betrieben wird ist keine Kritik an einer Klasse ... sondern whine weil es ja so "ungerecht" ist das 10 auf Ae gespeccte Bw´s einen instant "nuken" können.


----------



## Yrhi (20. März 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich keiner kann mir ernsthaft erzählen, dass der Feuerzauberer aktuell so "normal" und "gut" ist. Wahrscheinlich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die drei Monate vor dem Patch wo wir DOSENFUTTER waren für die anderen, speziell die Melee Klassen, viel schöner, das ist mir schon klar! Aber die enorme Meckerei gegen Feuerzauberer im Moment ist einfach übertrieben!

Hast du / haben die anderen Nerfschreier schon mal einen Feuerzauberer im T4 gespielt? Dann wüssten sie nämlich wie scheisse es ist von jedem Idioten in Sekunden umgeboxt zu werden! Wir hauen uns gegen einige Klassen sogar mehr Schaden selbst rein als wir verursachen mit dem momentanen Rückstoß, ausser wir machen AOE...

Der Bright Wizard ist nun mal eine EXTREM labile Klasse, aber auch eine die mörderisch Damage raushauen sollte! Szenarien sind absolut OK wie sie jetzt sind, das einzige wo was getan werden müsste, sind die Keeps! Da ROF und POS zu stark! Aber ansonsten ist es ok so!

Ich spiele auch noch einen BW im T3, und was da im Moment an Spaltan und Slayern abgeht, ist eh nicht mehr feierlich! Ich bin (ohne Witz) fast instant tot wenn einer von denen an mich ran kommt! Und das soll dann ok sein? Sofort abgeschlachtet werden ohne selbst gefährlich zu sein?


----------



## heretik (20. März 2009)

Dab0 schrieb:


> hat jemand auf destroseite NERF geschrien als man die Resis hochschrauben konnte wie man wollte?! NOPE alle hams getan und über die BW gelacht die sich selbst 750 dmg reinbröseln und nur 333 crits rausgehaun ham
> ABER kaum ändert sich was so das man BW auch mal wieder spielen kann geht das NERFFF gewhine wieder los



Ich für meinen Teil habe nix davon gemerkt, dass es die Casterklassen offenbar so endlos schwer gehabt haben zwischen 1.1 und 1.2... Kunststück, als Nahkämpferklasse. Allerdings habe ich auch keine Beschwerdefluten gehört, also bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass das alles schon seine Richtigkeit gehabt haben wird.

Und tut mir Leid, aber jeder, der beim derzeitigen Stand des Spiels von gutem Balancing redet spielt entweder nen Caster und will seine OPness schlicht und einfach ausreiten oder hat keinerlei Ahnung vom Spiel. Derzeit sind wir wieder im Bomberfieber, das damals DAoC schon für einen Großteil der Spieler zur Qual machte. Klar dass den Bombergruppen das unglaublich viel Spaß macht...


----------



## Thurgom (20. März 2009)

10 ?? Dazu reichen 2-3 mit gutem Support.

Was ein Wunder dass in deiner Signatur das Bild eines BW's zu sehen ist. Noch so jemand der den Easy-Mode liebt und ein Fan von 1-Tasten-RoxXx0rn ist !!


----------



## heretik (20. März 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt ... gebt dem Bw ne Fackel inne Hand die er werfen kann und gut ist. Dann freuen sich die Destros, das sie endlich wieder rul0rn können ...
> 
> Was hier betrieben wird ist keine Kritik an einer Klasse ... sondern whine weil es ja so "ungerecht" ist das 10 auf Ae gespeccte Bw´s einen instant "nuken" können.



Wo genau ist die Verbindung zwischen deinem polemischen ersten "Argument" (buhuhu, die Destros wollen meinen tollen BW totnerfen) und der völlig korrekten zweiten Feststellung... nämlich dass es hier gegen keine spezifische Klasse, sondern einfach gegen das bodenlose Stacken von viel zu starken AE-Effekten geht?


----------



## heretik (20. März 2009)

Yrhi schrieb:


> Hast du / haben die anderen Nerfschreier schon mal einen Feuerzauberer im T4 gespielt? Dann wüssten sie nämlich wie scheisse es ist von jedem Idioten in Sekunden umgeboxt zu werden!



Das Problem ist, dass die meisten BW logischerweise nicht allein, sondern mit Heilern rumlaufen... wo dann das Argument "Glaskanone" und "Rückstoß" völlig verpufft.

Und mal im Ernst... du spielst nen BW in T3 UND in T4? Na bei soviel FOTM-Reiterei ist mir klar, dass du hier rumbrüllst wie von der Tarantel gestochen.


----------



## Yrhi (20. März 2009)

Das Spiel im Szenario kann aber nicht auf Stammgruppen gebalanced werden! Das ist nirgendswo so!

Und, dass ein Problem beim oRvR also speziell bei Keeps besteht, streite ich ja nicht ab!


----------



## Aero_one (20. März 2009)

Thurgom schrieb:


> 10 ?? Dazu reichen 2-3 mit gutem Support.
> 
> Was ein Wunder dass in deiner Signatur das Bild eines BW's zu sehen ist. Noch so jemand der den Easy-Mode liebt und ein Fan von 1-Tasten-RoxXx0rn ist !!



Wie wär´s mit lesen ...? 



> Btw. bevor jetzt wieder kommt ... "Klar das du den Bw verteidigst, du spielst ja einen" . Jop stimmt ... in jedem MMO habe ich bis jetzt Mages gespielt. Und da es nunmal nur diesen gibt ... daddel ich ihn.
> Nicht weil er olol imba instant 30000 k Imba crits macht. Leute die ihre tollen Sc E- P*nis Vergleiche zeigen müssen sind einfach nur lächerlich ... denn most DMG sagt in War absolut nichts aus ...



Ausserdem bin ich nicht Ae geskillt ... sondern Dot mal ganz OT. Weil man immo in der Spalta-masse einfach nur zerhackt wird ... aber sowas ist natürlich okay für euch. Da kommen keine Nerf-Schreie ... aber wayne.

Woher kennst du mich denn bitte, dass du dir so eine über mich meinung bilden kannst...?


----------



## heretik (20. März 2009)

Yrhi schrieb:


> Das Spiel im Szenario kann aber nicht auf Stammgruppen gebalanced werden! Das ist nirgendswo so!



Du meinst man balanced das 12v12 erstmal basierend auf der Annahme, dass der BW keinen Heiler dabei hat, und nimmt es dann schulterzuckend hin, dass ein BW mit drei Heilern im Rücken quasi unbesiegbar ist?

Öhm, nein. Schlechte Idee.


----------



## Yrhi (20. März 2009)

Dann erklär mir mal was ein einsamer BW in einer random SC Gruppe machen soll, wo es keine für ihn eingeteilten Heiler gibt?
Sich von jedem Spalta instant zerhauen lassen?

Man kann Spiele nie auf Stammgruppen balancen, Stammgruppen sind IMMER überlegen! Das ist nun mal so!


----------



## Aero_one (20. März 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Wo genau ist die Verbindung zwischen deinem polemischen ersten "Argument" (buhuhu, die Destros wollen meinen tollen BW totnerfen) und der völlig korrekten zweiten Feststellung... nämlich dass es hier gegen keine spezifische Klasse, sondern einfach gegen das bodenlose Stacken von viel zu starken AE-Effekten geht?



Keks ? 

Der Ae in Burgen ist de facto zu stark, das gebe ich zu. Nur zeig mir ne adequate Lösung wie man es behebt ... Nur noch 2 Bw´s in´s ORvR lassen ...? 
Schadensnerf kann nicht die Lösung sein ...




heretik schrieb:


> Du meinst man balanced das 12v12 erstmal basierend auf der Annahme, dass der BW keinen Heiler dabei hat, und nimmt es dann schulterzuckend hin, dass ein BW mit drei Heilern im Rücken quasi unbesiegbar ist?
> 
> Öhm, nein. Schlechte Idee.



Heretik ... ich finde dich lustig. Ehrlich ...

Dann zeig mir ne Klasse die nicht mit 3 Heilern im Rücken "unbesiegbar" ist. 

Du scheinst zu der Kategorie zu gehören " Meine Meinung ist all , alle anderen sind plöd" 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Es ist schade das durch einige Bw´s die ganze Klasse so in Verruf geraten ist ... aber naja ihr werdet ja eh solange schreien bis iwas. passiert. Ich werde selbst mit ner Fackel in der Hand den Bw noch daddeln.


----------



## heretik (20. März 2009)

Yrhi schrieb:


> Dann erklär mir mal was ein einsamer BW in einer random SC Gruppe machen soll, wo es keine für ihn eingeteilten Heiler gibt?
> Sich von jedem Spalta instant zerhauen lassen?
> 
> Man kann Spiele nie auf Stammgruppen balancen, Stammgruppen sind IMMER überlegen! Das ist nun mal so!



Man MUSS Spiele auf Stammgruppen basieren, weil der Hauptteil des Spiels halt nunmal in Premade-Gruppen abläuft. Und eine Überlegung bei den "Glaskanonen" muss auch unbedingt sein, ob der "Weichfaktor" im Vergleich zu anderen Klassen auch dann noch gegeben ist, wenn Heiler im Spiel sind.

Balancing muss alle Faktoren berücksichtigen... klar ist ein BW für sich allein gestellt keine alles aus dem Weg räumende, unsterbliche Killermaschine, aber ein Balancing Klasse für Klasse, quasi im luftleeren Raum, ohne dass die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten berücksichtigt werden, ist sinnlos.


----------



## Dab0 (20. März 2009)

@heretik 
es war/ist nunmal so die meisten ham ihre resi so hochgeschraubt das die BW´s alt aussahen und das mit 333 crit schaden is kein joke(selbst erlebt)
das mit dem stack hab ich noch net erlebt kann also nix zusagen
und das die BW´s jetz wieder rausgekrochen kommen stimmt so net die warn schon immer zahlreich nur fällt euch das jetzt vieleicht mehr auf weil sie endlich wieder das machen können was ihre "berufung"is nämlich massig schaden
und wer hier wegen heiler/bw kombo meckert sollte man drüber nachdenken das BW sich selbst massig schadenreinhauen
braucht ja nur mal rechnen, sagen wir bw kommt mit lvl40 auf max 7000 hp wenn er 100% verbrennung hat schlägt das mit 750 dmg zu buche wie lange das ohne heiler gut geht is ja wohl klar dann kommt noch der schaden vom feind hinzu
sohne fire&forget bitch knüppelt nen BW fast instant down nur mal so als anmerkung


----------



## heretik (20. März 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Keks ?



Nein, kein Keks. Lern sinnvoll und in sich geschlossen zu argumentieren oder lass es bleiben.



Aero_one schrieb:


> Heretik ... ich finde dich lustig. Ehrlich ...
> 
> Dann zeig mir ne Klasse die nicht mit 3 Heilern im Rücken "unbesiegbar" ist.
> 
> Du scheinst zu der Kategorie zu gehören " Meine Meinung ist all , alle anderen sind plöd"



Klar kann ich mit drei Heilern andere Klassen auch am Leben erhalten, kein Thema... das Problem ist nur, dass es hier eben die GLASKANONE (du weißt, diese Klasse, die so unglaublich schnell stirbt) ist, die mit den drei Heilern ihren größten Nachteil komplett negiert und ihren überlegenen Schaden ungestraft rauspusten kann.

Und nein, ich gehöre zu der Kategorie "Meine Meinung ist meine Meinung, alle blöden Meinungen sind blöd".


----------



## DerTingel (20. März 2009)

also, dann fasse ich mal zusammen. 
die pro nerfer sind sich mit den anti nerfern einig, dass man null skill benötigt für das momentane meta. schön dass es so viele no brainer gibt, die spaß dran haben mit einer taste alles wegzunuken. es gibt etliche spiele in denen man das auch haben kann, wobei man aber nicht anderen leuten die vielfalt eines mmo´s vermiest, weil nurnoch 2 klassen rumrennen. 
des weiteren kann man feststellen, die leute, die die bw verteidigen, spielen zu 100% ebenfalls einen bw. die leute, die kritik an der spielmechanik üben, spielen auch häufig einen bw. wobei sich diese leute wohl verständlicherweise von den no-brainer-1-taste-spielern abgrenzen wollen. denn ich will definitiv nicht alle bw über einen kamm scheren. es gibt leute, die spielen die klasse aus überzeugung, aber leider gibt es auch eine masse an spielern, die immer das fotm spielen, weil sie es nicht ertragen können mal zu verlieren oder gar die herausforderung scheuen. 
wie pente geschrieben hat, vor 1.2 war der bw/sorc in ordnung. er war stark, aber definitiv nicht op. aber wenn man jetzt mal die augen öffnet und sich die anzahl der bw anschaut, die im moment gespielt wird, dann sollte sofort klar werden, dass etwas in der balance nicht stimmt. 
und mal ehrlich...ich hätte sicherlich auch spaß an der bomberskillung....und zwar für genau 5minuten, danach würde ich mir n kleines totenkopfäffchen an die tastatur setzen und so dressieren, dass es einfach nur die "1" drückt. 
aber mit etlichen leuten hier kann man ja nicht diskutieren. wenn man argumente bringt, bekommt man ein "käse zum whine" angeboten...das sagt aber schon genug über die leute aus, danke. ihr braucht garnicht mehr sagen. an so einer aussage sieht man wieviel wert man auf eure meinung legen kann. 
mfg

&#8364; @Dab0: nein, definitiv wurden die ganzen bw nicht so aktiv gespielt wie atm. spiele mal einen tag lang n paar sz...und dann kannst du hier nochma deine erfahrung kund tun. vor 1.2 hatte man im durchschnitt 2-3bw als gegner, mittlerweile sind es 5-6.

&#8364; @Aero_one: ae schaden nicht endlos stacken lassen, damit umgeht man die nerf/buff spirale und der taktische anspruch steigt.


----------



## Hasumifrabu (20. März 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Dafür fall ich fast Instant um wenn ich keinen Heiler im Rücken hab, verliere ggn. fast jede Klasse wenn Sie an mir klebt.
> Sprenge mich selbst in die Luft , habe fast keine Rüstung ... und achja ... weil ich fast instant umknüppelbar bin.
> 
> Was bekomme ich dafür ... üblen DMG.



Das ist ein Punkt den die meisten leider mal fix übersehen wie schnell ein BW doch mit der Nase im Dreck liegen kann.

Aber ich sage auch ehrlich das ich mit dem nächsten Patch einen "kleinen" Nerf meiner Klasse erwarte und darüber nicht mal extrem unglücklich wäre. Die Damage-Spitzen sind schon enorm hoch beim RoF. Ich persönlich würde es durchaus akzeptieren weniger Schaden zu machen, aber dafür möchte ich dann auch ein wenig mehr Aushalten als z.Zt. (siehe Argumente von Aero_one) und nicht darauf angewiesen sein immer einen Heiler dabei zu haben damit ich meine Klasse überhaupt spielen kann ohne Instant-Dosenfutter für alle anderen Klassen zu sein. Aktuell bin ich auf AE gespecct und werde das auch weiterhin nutzen solange sich die Gegenseite in Heringschwarm-Formation nähert. Anspruchsvoll ist es absolut nicht so zu spielen, aber es erfüllt den Zweck. Und solange es die Gegenseite auch kann und nutzt, warum ich sollte ich es ändern? Immerhin möchte ja wohl jeder das beste für sich und seine Gruppe was Ruf und EXP angeht.

Ich denke das sich die meisten hier einig sind das Warhammer momentan immer mehr zu AEhammer verkommt und diese Tatsache vielen Spielern die Lust am Spiel nimmt. Ich mache keinem einen Vorwurf der die glückliche Situation ausnutzt ein somit quasi einen 2-Tasten-Char spielt. Die Spieleentwickler sind hier gefordert an der Mechanik und der Balance der Klassen zu arbeiten. Der Krieg soll Spaß machen und jeden ein wenig fordern. Das ist aktuell nicht gegeben und muss somit im Focus der Entwickler stehen. Keiner sollte eine übertrieben starke Klasse haben, jedoch auch niemand zum Dosenfutter gepatched werden. Und es muss darauf geachtet werden das man nicht den Punkt erreicht wo jeder jeden töten kann. Taktik sollte weiterhin gefragt sein.

PS: Ich war vor dem Patch total zufrieden mit meinem BW, mittlerweile hab ich nun manchmal Angst das ein Gegner der zum 3. oder 4. mal im RoF verreckt heulend den PC ausschaltet und nie wieder gesehen wird. Merks ja an mir selbst wenn ich zum Xten mal in Schattengrube verrecke vergeht einem die Lust!


----------



## Aero_one (20. März 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Nein, kein Keks. Lern sinnvoll und in sich geschlossen zu argumentieren oder lass es bleiben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es bringt hier überhaupt nichts iwas. zu argumentieren da im Endeffekt nicht sachlich geblieben wird. Wieso sollte ich dann ernsthaft iwelche. Punkte vorbringen ?
De facto ist es doch so... allen Destros ist der BW zu stark. Ist er auch -- > In Keeps beim deffen ... 
Was bringt mir denn zB. mein toller Ae Schaden wenn Meeles an mir dran sind und *hups* ich meine andauernden 3 Heiler die automatisch an meiner Seite erscheinen nach dem Login, mal nicht da sind ?
Aber da alle Destros so lange whinen werden und nerf schreien wie es geht, wird der Bw eh bald nur noch als Herd zu gebrauchen sein...

Wieso greift ihr dann nicht einfach mal die Heiler an ... anstatt wie blöd alle auf die Bw´s zu kloppen ? Aber echt ... wayne es macht einfach keinen Sinn iwas. hier zu schreiben, da einem hier wirklich die Wörter im Mund verdreht werden und sich jeder die Argumente so auslegt wie er grade lustig ist.

Am besten ist es wirklich wenn man nur noch Meeles implementiert mit genau den gleichen Fähigkeiten, dann kann sich keiner mehr Beschweren.


----------



## heretik (20. März 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Was bringt mir denn zB. mein toller Ae Schaden wenn Meeles an mir dran sind und *hups* ich meine andauernden 3 Heiler die automatisch an meiner Seite erscheinen nach dem Login, mal nicht da sind ?



Nichts für ungut, aber das Balancing muss so vorgenommen werden, dass die Topspieler nicht übermächtig werden können. Schön und gut, wenn du deinen BW absichtlich so spielst, dass du keine größere Gefahr für deine Gegner darstellst, aber soviel Entgegenkommen darf man nicht von jedem erwarten.



Aero_one schrieb:


> Wieso greift ihr dann nicht einfach mal die Heiler an ... anstatt wie blöd alle auf die Bw´s zu kloppen ?



Hey, du alter Taktikfuchs! Danke für den Vorschlag, dass da noch keiner früher drauf gekommen ist. Lass mich überlegen... eventuell, weil der Heiler einfach nen Detaunt anwirft, dreckig lacht und weiterheilt, während mir der BW weiter und jetzt komplett ungestört den Hintern verbrennt?

Nah, kann nicht sein, auf das wärst du auch selber gekommen.

Aber danke dass du deine ausgelutschte "gebt den BWs doch endlich Fackeln zum Werfen, damit die pösen Destros nicht mehr schimpfen"-Floskel auf das Herd-Bild umgemünzt hast. Nochmal hätt ich die beim besten Willen nicht ertragen.

Und nein, keiner will nur Nahkämpfer mit identischen Fähigkeiten. Es wäre nur nett, wenn immens hoher AE-Schaden kombiniert mit brutal gesteigerter Crit-Chance auch irgendwelche wesentlichen Nachteile mit sich bringen würde.


----------



## Hasumifrabu (20. März 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Es wäre nur nett, wenn immens hoher AE-Schaden kombiniert mit brutal gesteigerter Crit-Chance auch irgendwelche wesentlichen Nachteile mit sich bringen würde.



Evtl. könnte man hier mit gesteigerter Crit-Chance die Wirkung von erhaltenen Heilungen noch prozentual reduzieren. Das ist jetzt nur ein spontaner Einfall meinerseits und wohl auch nur im RvR tauglich. Möglicherweise würde es den eh schon recht schwach geschützten BW (wenn er keine Heilergruppe dabei hat) jedoch auch zu extrem abschwächen. 

Ich denke am besten wäre man beraten wenn man den BW wieder in den Prepatch-Zustand setzt, da war er doch auch schon gut. Alternativ die Crit-Chance mindern und/oder den AE-Schaden ein wenig reduzieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (20. März 2009)

Hasumifrabu schrieb:


> Evtl. könnte man hier mit gesteigerter Crit-Chance die Wirkung von erhaltenen Heilungen noch prozentual reduzieren



Mein Gedanke wäre gewesen für jeden Rückschlag die maximalen Lebenspunkte für eine gewisse Zeit zu reduzieren oder dem BW irgend was anderes anzutun, was nicht einfach im normalen Heilspam weggewaschen wird. Deine Idee ist da auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Brimbur (20. März 2009)

Ich hoffe ich verstehe es richtig, aber wie ich das sehe wird es erst so richtig ekelig, wenn 3 oder mehr einen AoE auf den selben Fleck caste... dann sollte man das einschränken, das nur noch ein affekt in dieser Zone aktiv sein kann, das wäre jetzt so gesehen kein nerf sondern ne anpassung... weil es geht ja nicht , dass 4 Feuerzauberer nen ganzes keep dicht machen können.


----------



## gooron (20. März 2009)

also ich bin dafür erst einmal die scheiß weißen löwen zu nerven mit ihrem scheiß ran geziehe un d instant kill hopping. wenn ich sehe das die mit ihre kack tier dich vom einem ende der karte ans andere ziehn könnte ich die tastatur aus dem fenster werfen.
ja das war jetzt ein wenig übertrieben, aber nichts desto trotz is die range die die haben ultra krass.

und wenn wir dabei sind sollten auch gleich die nervenden van helsing typen genervt werden mit ihren scheiß stunnenden, verlangsamenden, bewegungsschaden, giftenden, entwaffnenden instsant umkloppend skills generved werden.

ach ja, die nie tot zu kriegenden sigmarpriester die einen einfach nur auslachen weil sie dich einfach mit extrem viel schaden tot heilen.

ach ja, ganz zu schweigen von den maschinisten die dich eifach durch im kreis laufen tot dotten,

hm wie siehts mit den eisenbrecher aus. haben die net ne fähigkeit der se heilt wenn se schaden bekommen?

naja die drecks feuerasseln lassen wir mal ganz außen vor, die gehören eh alle gelöscht und gänzlich aus dem spiel genommen.


so das ganze jetzt mal völlig unsachlich und absolut übertrieben. jede klasse hat ihre vor und nachteile. die caste machen enorm aoe schaden, werden aber im gegenzug von 95% der anderen klassen innerhalb 3 seks gemoscht. beide seiten haben die gleichen vorraussetzungen. wenn ihr also nicht dagegen ankommt spielt ihr in der falschen gruppen zusammenstellung. und jeder der hier weint sollte einfach wieder zu wow gehn und seine zeit damit verbringen erze und blümchen zu farmen.


----------



## Yrhi (20. März 2009)

Genau, lass uns den eh physisch schwachen Feuerzauberer noch labiler machen als er schon ist!

Oder lasst uns verhindern, dass er überheilt geheilt werden kann!

Also wirklich, tolle Ideen!



> Ich denke am besten wäre man beraten wenn man den BW wieder in den Prepatch-Zustand setzt, da war er doch auch schon gut.



Danke, und Tschüss!


----------



## DerTingel (20. März 2009)

gooron schrieb:


> beide seiten haben die gleichen vorraussetzungen



eben nicht...keine lust auf lange diskussion darüber, da es OT ist. aber such mal bei der sorc n ae stun...
mfg


----------



## Lunatic_NEo (20. März 2009)

AoE sollte nicht mehr stacken vom selben Typ und in jeder Zone maximal 2 GTAoE Effekte schon wäre das extremst nervige zugepflastere bei den Keeps weniger schlimm auch wäre es nicht mehr so tragisch wenn in den engen stellen auf Karten mal paar AoE's rumliegen. Jeder kann wohl durch nen Feuerregen oder ne Schattengrube durchgehen aber nicht durch 3 die übereinander liegen. Muss man doch nur mal mit den Skills vom Maschinist und Magus vergleichen da kannst auch nicht 5 Napalm übereinander legen, da zählt nur das höhste. Wie gesagt, Destro SG Gruppe zieht dich und 5 andere ran, Chosen wirft alle um, 2-3 Sorcs stacken GtAoe und andere AoE's und du hast 6 Order Spieler weniger. Dabei ists total egal wieviele OP Sigmars du im Rücken hast, im Video macht der Feuermage 1500'er Crits, Sorcs machen das auch locker, Chosen reduziert ja netterweiße Resistenzen (was Sonnenritter auch kann). 

Order Spieler weinen über diese Combo, Destro weinen über Sonnenritter + Feuerzauberer +  Healer (Order braucht keinen Magneten denn die Feuerzauberer haben schon passende Moral Fähigkeit dabei weiterhin geht der Magnet eh nicht gescheit). Im Endeffekt sind wir uns alle einig, beide Combis sind zu stark und es liegt nur an der Resis Reduzierung, der Resis Reduzierung durch Auren und dem extremen gestacke von GtAoE sowie sonstigem AoE Schaden der 2 Zauberklassen. 

Die Rechnung für Keeps ist btw ganz einfach, wenn jede Schattengrube/Feuerregen pro Tick 1k Schaden macht (unkritisch) brauche ich irgendwas zwischen 7 und 8 übereinander um defakto alles und jeden an bestimmten engstellen aufzuhalten. Das ist nicht soviel, damit kannst mit einer WB in der sagen wir 12 Sorcs/BW's sind jedes Keep und jede Festung halten. Scheiß auf Tanks die bekommen nie nen Gegner zu Gesicht weil alles in GTAoE verreckt der ja sinnigerweiße durch geschicktes Kamera drehen an unmögliche stellen gelegt werden kann.


----------



## Elindir (20. März 2009)

omg 

sry aber als ich diese Thread durchgelesen habe musste ich mir mehrmals an den Kopf greifen ....

Dass der BW/Sorc immo zu viel ae schaden macht, ist wohl allen klar... habe schon 800k dmg BW im sc gesehen... und dass die GtAoE stacken ist auch übel...

aber was ich absolut der hammer finde, ist die krassen BW (ja wieso nur BW spieler und nicht sorces) die ihre Klasse derartig verteidigen und behaupten alles wäre ok...

Hallo??? meint ihr ich geh in jeden nerft den Jünger/Sigi Thread und versuche alles zu wiederlegen. Der Jünger/Sigi ist immo ZU STARK! das ist mir bewusst...

noch was zum Thema: 

abgesehen dass die BW/sorc zu hohen dmg machen, finde ich die skill verteilung immo bischen ungerecht.

Auf Orderseite hat der Moral2 AE 5sek stunn der BW, auf Destro hat ihn der jünger... 
einem üblen AE DD auch noch ein AE stunn geben finde ich relativ daneben... 

Dazukommt, der Sigi hat als ausgleich zu dem AE stunn den AE Detaun. auf unserer Seite hat den der Squigi... 

squigi = Range DD = nicht im getümmel 

Sigi = Nahkampf Heiler = im getümmel.... 

naja aber das ist eine andere Geschichte. Ich kann sowieso nicht verstehen wieso sie die Spiegel klassen nicht absolut 1:1 gemacht haben... Die haben sich das Leben dadurch massiv erschwert.


----------



## Kresse (20. März 2009)

Das Video wurde den Entwicklern im Ami-Forum ja auch gezeigt und auch sie selbst waren erstaunt.
Fakt ist jedoch, dass sowohl GTAOE als auch PBAOE momentan viel zu stark sind. Vor Allem der PBAOE ist unglaublich owerpowered.
Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ein AE mehr Schaden macht, als ein Singletargetspell, ich bitte euch.
Hinzu kommt der zurzeit viel zu starke Groupheal des WP und des Dok, wodurch sich das RvR im Moment nur noch auf Bombergruppen beschrängt.
Mythic hat aus DAoC nichts dazugelernt, was sich aber nicht nur durch die unglaubliche Imbalance einiger Klassen und Klassenkombos zeigt, sondern auch durch das eigentliche Spieldesign, durch das es unmöglich ist dem Zerg auch nur annähernd auszuweichen.
Man kann nur hoffen, dass alle im Spiel befindlichen AE-Spells, und damit meine ich Heal und Dmg, im nächsten patch angepasst werden, sonst bleibt RvR einfach unspielbar.


----------



## BluBBster (20. März 2009)

Ich hab mir jetzt zwar nicht alles durchgelesen, weil ich ehrlich gesagt die Hände vor den Augen zusammengeschlagen habe nachdem, was da auf den ersten 1 1/2 Seiten stand. 

Die einen schreien: BW IST ZU STARK, ANPASSEN UND ZWAR GLEICH!!!!
Die anderen sagen: Wieso anpassen? BW is gut so wie er ist. Was habt ihr alle?

Beide Seiten sind durchaus für mich zu verstehen.


Die Statements, die ich nicht peile sind die, in denen sowas steht wie: "Ein BW, der vom IB nen Guard hat, von 3 Heilern geheilt wird und evtl nochn Assist hat ist viel zu imba!!!!!"
2 Sätze früher oder später steht dann sowas wie: "Ihr wollt mir nicht erzählen, dass es in einem GRUPPENSPIEL (so wie es zur Zeit in WAR ist) alles gebalanced ist!"

Und dazu sag ich nur: Wenn eine Gruppe sich schon nen Guarder holt und massiven Healsupport leistet, nur um einen BW zu halten, dann sollte er auch seinen Schaden machen dürfen. DAS ist doch grad das Gruppenspiel, was immer wieder erwähnt wird. Und mal von nem Burgraid abgesehn (da mags sein, dass BWs etwas zu stark sind): mir kann keiner erzählen, dass es a) möglich und b) normal ist, dass eine 6er Gruppe nen ganzen KT innerhalb weniger Sekunden auseinander nimmt. Denn dann ist der KT wirklich mehr als nur blöd. Bei einer Ordergruppe bestehend aus 2 BW, 2 Healern und 2 Guardklassen ist es definitiv möglich, mit einem KT dagegen zu halten. Wer das nicht schafft spielt grottenschlecht. Das klappt wenn überhaupt nur einmal. Danach weiss man doch, wie man diese Gruppe wo angreifen muss um sie zu besiegen.

Und dazu, dass man die Heiler kaum mehr down bekommt, weil die ihre Detaunts anwerfen:
Jo, solo is das dann schwer, den Heiler zu schaffen. Meistens ist es dann so, dass sich der Heiler trotzdem den ein oder anderen Heal selbst geben muss, der dann beim BW ausfällt. Allein das hat meiner Meinung nach schon gerechtfertigt, dass man den Heiler angegriffen hat. Und sollte man es evtl schaffen, trotz Detaunt noch einigermaßen Schaden zu machen (sei es durch Assist oder weil man HJ ist oder was weiss ich), nimmt man den Heiler komplett aus dem Spiel. Er muss ja nicht fallen, man muss nur die Heilung auf die Gegnergruppe unterbrechen. 
Weiterhin ist der Nachteil eines AE-BWs doch der, dass er sich nicht bewegen kann, wenn er castet. Nutzt das doch aus, scheucht ihn rum. Selbst mit Guard steht ein BW nicht übermäßig lange ohne Heilung. Wenn man ihn fokussen kann ist es selbst mit Heilung nicht leicht, den guten zu halten. Wenn sich die Heiler dann nur auf den BW konzentrieren können, damit er als Main-DD stehen bleibt, kippt irgendwann der BW-Guarder um bzw dann schützt halt meist auch keiner mehr die Heiler und die sind ein gefundenes Fressen. 


Das Fazit für mich sieht so aus:
Der Gegner kann nur das machen, was ich ihm gestatte zu tun!!! Und es gibt gegen jede Klassenkombi ne Reaktionsmöglichkeit. Keine Kombi kann nicht ausgehebelt werden. Sucht die Schwachstellen der Gegner. Wenn keine zu sehen sind, dann versucht die Heiler zu überlasten. Selbst in einem Spiel wie DAOC, das nun schon lange auf dem Markt ist, und wo sich sehr viele gut auskennen, gibt es wenige Gruppen, die wirklich so gut zusammen spielen, dass man kaum eine Chance gegen sie hat. In Warhammer hab ich noch von keiner gehört, dass sie nicht schon mal gestorben wäre.


Wenn sich jemand aufn Schlips getreten fühlt tut es mit leid. Das war nicht meine Absicht. 

PS: Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie behalten.




Edit: grad noch was gesehn:

"Ich kann sowieso nicht verstehen wieso sie die Spiegel klassen nicht absolut 1:1 gemacht haben... Die haben sich das Leben dadurch massiv erschwert."

Heisst das jetzt es wäre toll, wenn beide Seiten identische Klassen hätten? Und wieso Spiegelklassen, seit wann gibts Klassen (mal abgesehn von Slayer und Spalta, die sind sich schon ziemlich ähnlich), die sich "spiegeln" lassen in WAR? Wär das nicht extrem langweilig, wenn auf beiden Seiten die absolut identischen Klassen tumgeistern würden?  Das hieße wir hätten im ganzen Spiel vielleicht 11 oder 12 verschiedene Klassen. Wow, was für ne Vielfalt. Dann wäre WAR definitiv für sehr sehr viele gestorben. Vielleicht ist die Balance der Moralfähigkeiten noch nicht perfekt, aber hey: das kommt vielleicht alles noch.


----------



## gooron (20. März 2009)

du boon, natürlich haben sorc nen aoe stun


----------



## Yrhi (20. März 2009)

Also meiner Meinung nach sollte die Begrenzung auf 2 gleiche AOE Typen eingeführt werden!
Das ist nicht zu viel, aber aber immernoch wenig genug damit es nicht das Gameplay einschränkt!


----------



## Gortek (20. März 2009)

Sehr schade, wie man sich hier gegenseitig flamed. 
Auch sehr schade, dass viele BW/Sorc-Spieler einfach nicht einsehen wollen, dass es der AoE ist, welcher zu stark ist. Nicht die Klassen BW oder Sorc selbst.

Cheers


----------



## Hasumifrabu (20. März 2009)

gooron schrieb:


> wenn ihr also nicht dagegen ankommt spielt ihr in der falschen gruppen zusammenstellung.



Ich find man sollte in jeder beliebigen Gruppenzusammenstellung Spaß/Erfolg haben können ohne peinlich genau auf die Zusammenstellung zu achten. In Zeiten von Job/Familie ist so mancher durchaus mal auf Randomgruppen angewiesen wenn er in seiner Freizeit spielen möchte.

@Yrhi 
Den Mund lass ich mir nicht verbieten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hast du Angst deinen 2-Tasten-Char aufzugeben? Es ist klar das Änderungen genau getestet werden müssen. Das man als Caster schwach auf der Brust ist ist ebenfalls klar, deshalb muss genau darauf geachtet werden das man kein Dosenfutter fabriziert mit Änderungen. Hast du ausser Danke und Tschüss noch irgendwelche Argumente? Ich sag weiterhin das mir der BW vor dem Patch ebenfalls gut gefallen hat.

Jeder der seine Freizeit mit Warhammer verbringt sollte doch zumindest in der Lage sein seinen Char zu überdenken und ggf. auch dazu stehen wenn etwas durch einen Patch zu stark geworden ist. Die Leute "weinen" ja nicht ohne Grund, muss wohl irgendwas dran sein? Ich persönlich spiele lieber einen Char der nicht ganz so anspruchslos IMBA ist (was die offensive angeht) und treffe dafür täglich Gegner auf dem Schlachtfeld an als alleine als toller RoXXor durch die Welt zu ziehen während viele andere Spieler die Lust verloren haben weil die Spielmechanik sie vergrault hat.


----------



## Thurgom (20. März 2009)

gooron schrieb:


> also ich bin dafür erst einmal die scheiß weißen löwen zu nerven mit ihrem scheiß ran geziehe un d instant kill hopping. wenn ich sehe das die mit ihre kack tier dich vom einem ende der karte ans andere ziehn könnte ich die tastatur aus dem fenster werfen.



Ui, da ist jemand wütend.

Aber ich glaube der Löwe wurde schon genug generft. Und die meisten Löwen die mit Pet fetchen, sind eh ziemlich ungefährlich...
Ausserdem gibt es auch nette Tricks, wie man den Löwen ganz einfach aus dem Spiel nehmen kann, zB :

- den Tank beauftragen den Löwen zu taunten und zu kiten, bis ihn die Caster umgehauen haben (wenn er kommt)
- einfach hinter irgend welche Kisten;Felsen;etc. stellen, wenn der Löwe anmaschiert.. dann kann er auch nicht fetchen

Aber BTT : Nerf BW/Sorc !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde die Diskussion ist festgefahren. Die BW's die hier posten sind glücklich mit ihrer "I win Klasse" aber früher oder später wird der Nerf kommen.
Das hat aber nichts damit zu tun dass hier so viel nach NERF geschrien wird, sonder damit, dass selbst Mythic nicht ganz blind ist und sicher schon erkannt hat, dass der AE zu heftig ist...

/flame on.


----------



## Yrhi (20. März 2009)

Der BW is konzepiert, dass er viel viel Schaden macht bei sehr sehr schlechter Verteidigung!

Verstehst du, dass es ein Problem gibt wenn der BW:

- viel viel Schaden einsteckt und gleichzeitig, wenig Schaden austeilt!
Nun vor dem Patch war der Schaden dank bis zu 75% Resist sehr schlecht!
Und es war sehr oft so, dass man um einiges weniger Schaden gemacht hat, als der Rückstoss den es gab!

Das war die Zeit wo alles was ich, als "nicht ganz so IMBA wie jetzt" also "anspruchsvoller", getan hab war, mit tab alle Leute zuzudotten!
Melees haben sehr stark dominiert und RvR hat keinen Spass gemacht! Szenarien noch weniger!
Na danke, das ist ja sehr anspruchsvoll und spannend!


----------



## DerTingel (20. März 2009)

gooron schrieb:


> du boon, natürlich haben sorc nen aoe stun



und der wäre? sorc hat n ae silence und disarm...im dot-baum als moral 4.
dann noch ein ae-knockback, was aber fürs bomben eher kontraproduktiv ist...
dann haben sie noch einen root, der aber durch schaden unterbrochen wird. des weiteren ist das kein ae sondern ein cone-effect.
ach ja...danke für deinen geistreichen kommentar...ich hab gut gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg


----------



## Yrhi (20. März 2009)

Hasumifrabu schrieb:


> Evtl. könnte man hier mit gesteigerter Crit-Chance die Wirkung von erhaltenen Heilungen noch prozentual reduzieren. Das ist jetzt nur ein spontaner Einfall meinerseits und wohl auch nur im RvR tauglich. Möglicherweise würde es den eh schon recht schwach geschützten BW (wenn er keine Heilergruppe dabei hat) jedoch auch zu extrem abschwächen.
> 
> Ich denke am besten wäre man beraten wenn man den BW wieder in den Prepatch-Zustand setzt, da war er doch auch schon gut. Alternativ die Crit-Chance mindern und/oder den AE-Schaden ein wenig reduzieren.
> 
> ...






Thurgom schrieb:


> Ich finde die Diskussion ist festgefahren. Die BW's die hier posten sind glücklich mit ihrer "I win Klasse" aber früher oder später wird der Nerf kommen.
> Das hat aber nichts damit zu tun dass hier so viel nach NERF geschrien wird, sonder damit, dass selbst Mythic nicht ganz blind ist und sicher schon erkannt hat, dass der AE zu heftig ist...
> 
> /flame on.



Eigentlich ist der AOE nur in den Keeps zu stark! Woanders gibt es meiner Ansicht, und der vieler anderer Spieler, kein Problem!
Und wenn da ein "Nerf" kommt, also meiner Meinung nach eine Begrenzung gleicher Zauber auf einem Fleck, naja dann ist das OK!

Und die meisten BWs in diesem Thread stimmen mir in diesem Punkt bestimmt auch zu!
Nur wenn hier Melees kommen und über Szenarien heulen - sry aber da kann ich nur noch den Kopf schütteln!
Der Spalta / Slayer zerreisst im Moment alles was vor seine Axt kommt und ihr mault über AOE in Szenarien!


----------



## Ascían (20. März 2009)

Als wäre GTAoE das Problem. Finde auf Erengrad nerven die PBAoE-Grüppchen viel mehr (Minions-SG, beWARe-SG) mit ihren FOTM-Setups 2 Sorcs, 2 Chosen, 2 DoK. Die incen einfach nur und alles platzt, hat mit Skill nix mehr zu tun. Aber GTAoE ist nicht zu stark, nur das Stacken sollte man abschaffen.


----------



## Stancer (20. März 2009)

FOTM Klassen halten ein Spiel doch am Leben, so wirds nie langweilig, da sich die Taktiken ständig ändern. Man muss sich immer wieder neu anpassen.

Ne Zeit lang waren mal Magus/Maschinist mit ihren Magneten FOTM und zack spielte jeder Maschinist/Magus. Folge : Die Leute verteilten sich mehr um dem Magneten zu entgehen7
Dann kam der Nerf...

Bis 1.2 waren dann die Hexenkriegerinnen FOTM, jeder rannte bevorzugt im 2er Team herum und es war sowas wie ne Solo-roxxor-Klasse. Folge : Man rannte nicht mehr alleine, sondern mindestens mit 3-4 Leuten.
Dann kam der Nerf und die ganzen Roxxors sind auf einmal verschwunden.

Nu sind halt BW und Sorc mal dran mit FOTM, aber der FOTM Stab behalten die auch nur bis zum nächsten Patch. Dann werden se generft und die nächste Klasse wird Über.

So ist der Kreislauf in jedem MMO. Das hält das Spiel interessant und die Klassenverteilung bleibt ausgeglichen.


----------



## Aero_one (20. März 2009)

Yrhi schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist der AOE nur in den Keeps zu stark! Woanders gibt es meiner Ansicht, und der vieler anderer Spieler, kein Problem!
> Und wenn da ein "Nerf" kommt, also meiner Meinung nach eine Begrenzung gleicher Zauber auf einem Fleck, naja dann ist das OK!
> 
> Und die meisten BWs in diesem Thread stimmen mir in diesem Punkt bestimmt auch zu!
> ...



/sign 

... but as usual never played but hardly flamed.


----------



## DerTingel (20. März 2009)

Yrhi schrieb:


> Der Spalta / Slayer zerreisst im Moment alles was vor seine Axt kommt und ihr mault über AOE in Szenarien!



um die beiden klassen geht es in dem thread aber nicht...mach einen thread drüber auf, und ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu, dass sie im moment overpowered sind.
mfg

&#8364;: dass sie einfach einführen sollten, dass der ae nichtmehr endlos stacked, habe ich schon auf seite 1 geschrieben...aber das wurde ja ignoriert...hauptsache jetzt wirds wieder hervor geholt, nachdem den leuten die argumente um die ohren geklatscht wurden...eine diskussionskultur herscht hier, unglaublich.


----------



## Diven (20. März 2009)

> (19:44:31) (@warhammeronline) Balanced asked: Hello, Mythic. Will there be any changes to Rain of Fire? And did you see movie that Andy from Mythic promise to show you where 2 BW destroy warband with AoE?
> (19:44:31) (@warhammeronline) Agershowitz_Myt answers: We are aware of player concerns with RoF and are investigating a number of solutions that can help with the issue without making Bright Wizards and Sorcs feel "Usless" in seiges



Mehr als hoffen, dass se schnell fertig sind können wir glaub ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dubidan (20. März 2009)

Prometx schrieb:


> @Pente: Ich stimmer dir nur zu und ich vermute das der enorme schaden der Feuerzauberer seit dem Patch ist weil die ja die Ressistenzen geändert haben...
> Muss wirklich mal genervt werden...gestern abend waren wir mit 3-5 wbs bei einer ordnungs festung(server : erengrad!) und wir konnten nicht in die nähe des tores,wirklich alle mussten einen riesen abstand zum tor halten,1 weiteres problem war das die range der meisten zauberer nicht ausreichte um aufs tor zu zaubern... , dadurch konnten wir kaum schaden aufs tor machen und die ordler haben das tor einfach rauf gereppt....
> Der schaden den man bekommen hat wenn man zu nahe ans tor ging(d.h. nicht ur weit weg wie wir es mussten...) ,war so schlimm das sogar manche tanks instant umfielen.(außerdem haben die Feuerzauberer irgendwelche aoe dots auf unsere tanks gehauen und wenn die dann zurück mussten wegen dem irren schaden,ging der schaden auf uns..-->war mit 2 heilern pro gruppe nicht gegenzuheilen)
> Wir standen ca 30 min an dem 2. Tor der Festung mit 3-5 KTs und nur 1-2 Kts der Ordnung waren zur gegenwehr da,trotzdem war es uns unmöglich das tor zu zerstören....



/signed

Selbe Sicht aus Ordnungsseite. Ich stand als Weißer Löwe auf der Mauer.


----------



## Thurgom (20. März 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> ... but as usual never played but hardly flamed.



...

Du setzt ein sign unter einen Post, der a) nur teilweise was mit dem Topic zu tun hat und b) Schwachsinn ist.

Wenn der AE Schaden nur in Keeps problematisch ist, wie erklärst du denn dann dieses Video ??? Hast du es dir mittlerweile angeschaut ??
Wenn ja, dann tuh mir bitte einen Gefallen : Erkläre mir, wie zur Hölle 2 (ZWEI) Caster und ein Siggi 16+ Spieler in wenigen Sekunden zerlegen können, bevor diese auch nur in die Nähe kommen ??? Und bitte vergess den Siggi in deiner Begründung, denn wir spielen hier ein gruppenlastiges Spiel... jeder bw der solo rumläuft und sich über die Rückstösse auskotzt ist halt einfach selbst dran Schuld !! Ich kann mit meinem Tank auch nicht ohne Gruppe im Rücken in den Zerg stürmen und mich drüber aufregen, dass ich NICHTS bezwecke und nur am sterben bin. Und das in dem Video ist kein Extremfall... habe ich schon oft genug selbst erlebt !

Und @ Ascian : Wenn der GtAoE kein Problem darstellt, wie können dann diese 2 BW's in dem Video alles wegnuken (auf Distanz), in wenigen Sekunden, ohne auch nur einen Schadenspunkt der Gegner zu kassieren ?? Gut, sie waren hinter der Säule versteckt... trotzdem wären die Angreifer nichtmal in die Nähe gekommen, wenn sie gewusst hätten wo sie stehen.... Klar ist der PBAE Schaden auch extrem hart von vorrushenden Bomb-Squards, trotzdem sind beide Fälle momentan einfach zu stark.

Nochmal zurück zu a) Die Slayer und Choppa sind hier nicht das Thema. Und es sind noch fast alle am leveln, also kann man keine entgültige Aussage treffen. Wie der Schaden der Klassen im 40er Bereich, gegen gut equipte Gegner aussieht, wissen momentan nur ganz wenige... Wenn der Grossteil 40 ist kann man darüber ja in einem neuen Topic diskutieren.

Und nochmal, ich will nicht dass die Caster tot-generft werden. Ich will nur eine Veränderung zum momentanen Stand der Dinge...


----------



## Wuced (20. März 2009)

3 fach post


----------



## Wuced (20. März 2009)

Hallo 

also ich hab mir das Movie auch aml angesehen und am Ende sieht amnn das da noch genug andere Range DDs stehen also denke ich nicht das die den ganezn Kt da allein zerlegen.
Zum OVP fand die 1500er ticks auch heftig aber das warn wohl keine 40er hab mich mal in der Gilde umgehört an normalen 40er Palyern macht da keiner 1500er crits.
Aber es stimmt schon also vorm Patch hab ich mcih imemr in die Grube gestellt um meien +20% heal Taktik beim stören zu aktivieren jetzt kommt da einiges mehr an Dmg rüber.
Also die Taktik wie es jetzt viele machen mit Chochsen knockdown und dann Grube is schon hart und setzt auch keinen skill voraus also geht es jawohl um beide Seiten.
Aber nur eine bestimtm anzahl Aoes auf eien Stelle setzen is wohl ncith möglich dann müßte der Bw ja alle Flächen sehen die schon belegt sind bzw ewig suchen bis er was findet.

Mfg


----------



## 999 (20. März 2009)

die 3 hatten ne menge spass dabei / die gegnerische seite war bestimmt am verzweifeln immer so dolle auf die mütze zu bekommen und den verursacher nicht zu sehen,was mich daran ärgert ist der standort der 3, falls das noch keinem aufgefallen sein sollte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (20. März 2009)

Gortek schrieb:


> Auch sehr schade, dass viele BW/Sorc-Spieler einfach nicht einsehen wollen, dass es der AoE ist, welcher zu stark ist. Nicht die Klassen BW oder Sorc selbst.



Das ist eben die Krux bei solchen Diskussionen... es gibt hier drin sehr wohl gemäßigte Caster-Spieler, die einsehen, dass gewisse Dinge im Moment einfach grundlegend falsch laufen.

Aber natürlich gibt es auch die Standardkrakeler, die Zeter und Mordio schreien, wenn auch nur ansatzweise impliziert wird, dass ihre Klasse zu stark ist. In der Regel wird dann Kritik an der Klasse oder auch schon Kritik an Spielmechaniken, die die Klasse nutzt, als persönlicher Angriff auf den Spieler gewertet. Und sobald die pubertäre Seele sich in ihren Grundfesten angegriffen fühlt fliegt jede vernünftige Diskussion zum Fenster raus, dann sind wir auf dem Niveau "WIR SIND NICHT ZU STARK, L2P NUB!!!11" und "wenn destro lang genug jammert kann der bw bald gar nix mehr dann hör ich mit dem spiel auf ihr idioten das habt ihr dann davon".

Vernünftige Diskussionen über Balancing arten immer zu schnell in einseitige Panik aus, dass die Klasse schon aufgrund der Diskussion allein generft werden könnte... was natürlich Unsinn ist. Meint Ihr allen Ernstes Mythic interessiert es einen Hauch Schwefel, ob sämtliche Caster-Spieler in den Foren hysterisch zu kreischen anfangen, sobald jemand andeutet, ihre Klassen könnten eine Anpassung brauchen?
Lustigerweise mache ich grad genau das Umgekehrte in einem amerikanischen Marauder-Forum mit... weil ich doch tatsächlich allen Ernstes behaupte, dass der Barbar in seiner jetzigen Form spielbar ist... zwar nicht das Nonplusultra (weil eben physischer Schaden), aber auf jeden Fall nicht halb so broken und unspielbar, wie es 90 % nach jedem verdammten Nerf reflexmäßig behaupten.

Schon ein gefühlter Angriff auf eine Klasse zieht in den allermeisten Fällen panische Reaktionen eines Großteils der Spieler dieser Klasse mit sich, die schlicht und ergreifend Angst haben, unter die Räder zu geraten. Es wäre traumhaft schön, wenn Beteiligte an Diskussionen irgendwann mal lernen könnten, dass mit Diskussionen über eine Klasse tatsächlich auch nur die Klasse gemeint ist und nicht der Spieler in seiner Person.


----------



## Ascían (20. März 2009)

Thurgom schrieb:


> Und @ Ascian : Wenn der GtAoE kein Problem darstellt, wie können dann diese 2 BW's in dem Video alles wegnuken (auf Distanz), in wenigen Sekunden, ohne auch nur einen Schadenspunkt der Gegner zu kassieren ?? Gut, sie waren hinter der Säule versteckt... trotzdem wären die Angreifer nichtmal in die Nähe gekommen, wenn sie gewusst hätten wo sie stehen.... Klar ist der PBAE Schaden auch extrem hart von vorrushenden Bomb-Squards, trotzdem sind beide Fälle momentan einfach zu stark.



Es sind 3 BWs Thur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sagte ja bereits dass das Stacken von GTAoE eigentlich nicht working as intended sein kann. Die Jungs im Video haben sich einfach nur nen guten Choke Point gesucht und das BO in Schwarzfels ist dafür bestens geeignet. PBAE find ich schlimmer, da man nichts dagegen machen kann - Knockdown von 65 yards Entfernung, und ehe die 2 Sekunden rum sind ist man tot...


----------



## EisblockError (20. März 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Das hat allein Mythic verbockt. Der größte balancing technische fault pas ist einfach einer derartig starken AE Klasse einen AE Stun zu geben. Klar den hatten die Feuerzauberer schon immer und ja seit Release wird deswegen gemeckert. Vorher aber aus einem ganz anderen Grund als aktuell: die Zauberin (das Gegenstück zum Feuerzauberer) hat keinen AE Stun, nichtmal etwas ansatzweise vergleichbares. Seit 1.2 nervt der Stun einfach enorm. Man steht 5s bewegungs-/wehrlos da und bekommt von 2-3 Feuerzauberern in dieser Zeit einfach so enorm viel Schaden.



Jo, den dmg um vllt. 5% nerfen und den AE Stun entfernen, das ist echt heftig, da sie bis kurz vor die meeleslaufen können ohne dass man sie hauen kann.
Feuerzauberer sind dazu da hinten zu stehen und dmg zu machen und sollten sich nicht selbst beschützen können.

ausserdem sollte man einführen das auch bei AEs der sichtkontakt gefordert ist sonst kann man sich wie diese 4 Herren verstecken und alles umhauen, das kann fast ekine adnere Klasse.


----------



## Thurgom (20. März 2009)

Ohoh, den dritten habe ich eben erst gesehen, als ich das Vid nochmal angeguckt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber spielt ja eig. keine Rolle. Ob es nun 2 oder 3 sind und an welchem Spot sie stehen. Auf jeden Fall gehen die Gegner die in mind. dreifacher Überzahl ankommen viel zu schnell down. Und ja, der Knockdown und der darauf folgende Schaden ist mit Sicherheit genauso heftig... Aber du weisst ja wie das ist, wenn man im SC mit Randoms spielt (oder im open). Dank der zahlreichen Tanks die an der Front alles kicken, rooten, snaren etc. ist es teilweise gar nicht möglich gezielt seine CC's einzusetzen. Bei einem Knockdown oder Stun sehe ich zumindest meistens ein dickes "Immun" über den Köpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (20. März 2009)

Die Tatsache, dass eine 6er Gruppe eine Warband oder mehr zerlegen kann bei richtigem Setup, ist meiner Meinung nach auch etwas übertrieben, und ich hoffe dass sich da noch was tut. Im Devchat am Donnerstag wurde ja bereits in dieser Richtung was angekündigt...

Die Immunitytimer sind zwar sinnvoll, aber von 6 Leuten haben meist ein oder zwei grad keinen, so dass diese dann auf jeden Fall zerlegt werden. CC spielt sowieso eine viel zu große Rolle.

Oh, und ohne Brise geh ich in kein SC mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (20. März 2009)

Sind ja bald schon wieder Daoc Zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für alle die Daoc nie gespielt haben : Da war es für 8er Gruppen möglich Zergs mit 100 Leuten umzubringen. Die Taktik funktioniert da ähnlich wie man es in dem WAR Video sieht, mit Ausnahme, das es in Daoc noch AE-Mezz und AE-Stun gab. Taktik lief dann meist so ab : Die Gruppe griff den Zerg von hinten an um alle auf einmal mit Mezz zu erwischen (Kampfunfähigkeit, die bei Schaden sofort bricht), dann liefen die Bomben in die Mitte des Zergs. Dann folgte der AE Stun und die bomben legten los. Ende vom Lief : Zerg tot, 8er Gruppe 20.000 RP´s mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ihrs als video sehen wollt schaut euch folgendes video bei Minute 3:04 an: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FTolyHKnaw

so viele Unterschied zu Daoc sind in WAR gar nimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krawuzi (20. März 2009)

22:00 eigentlich würde ich sicher noch 3h spielen, aber ich gehe off weil was derzeit abgeht ruiniert mir den gesamten Spielspaß!


----------



## Feldjaeger (20. März 2009)

> Die einen schreien: BW IST ZU STARK, ANPASSEN UND ZWAR GLEICH!!!!
> Die anderen sagen: Wieso anpassen? BW is gut so wie er ist. Was habt ihr alle?
> 
> Beide Seiten sind durchaus für mich zu verstehen.
> ...



Bringt es für mich auf den Punkt.
Der Bw sollte auf Sorc Niveau gebracht werden, ein wenig der AE-Schaden insgesamt gesenkt werden v.a. in Burgraids und als Ausgleich die Überlebensfähigkeit der Caster ein klein wenig gesteigert werden.

Dann würden zwar immer noch Leute weinen, weil sie Ts-Gruppen mit Einzelklassen verwechseln und gute Teams immer auch gegen eine Überzahl gewinnen (was imho gut so ist), aber es wäre sicher angenehmeres RvR/PvP für alle Beteiligten.


----------



## sTereoType (21. März 2009)

die strafe also der rückstoss ist durch genügt heal einfach zu gering. man soltle nicht dens chaden anpassen, sondenr wie schonmal gesagt, die strafe unabhängig des heals machen, so muss der bw/sorc auch mal drüber nachdenken, ob es nun klug ist den zauber jetzt rauszuhauen geschweigedenn zu spamen.
z.b. wie wärs mit jedem rückschlag einen stapelbaren debuff zu bekommen, der mit jedem stack einen gewissen prozent an heal nicht mehr durchlässt bis zu hundert prozent?


----------



## Krypt Ator (21. März 2009)

Ich fänds klasse wenn der Rückstoß = dem verursachten Schaden wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Canossaa (21. März 2009)

rückstoß = verursachter schaden ?!?! wenn du sowas absolut hirnrissiges verlangst kannst du auch gleich verlangen das man sorc und bw als klasse komplett löscht...sry aber selten sowas .... du weißt schon gelesen


----------



## blackdream07 (21. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also jeder... der echt der meinung ist das der schaden so vom BW IO ist, macht sich selber was vor oder hat angst er könnte sein "i win" knopf verlieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
in jedem SC hüpfen min. 3 - 4 BW rum mit dicken AE schaden (puls  2 sigis und min  1 -2 anderen heilern. und sigis sind auch nicht grade schelcht!). man hat nicht den hauch einer chache bei dem schaden.
ist doch klar der der entschärft werden muss. 

MFG


----------



## Kakerlakchen (21. März 2009)

der ae ist wirklich n bisschen zu stark.. wenn wir tanks irgendwo ne mauer bilden müssen is das fast unmöglich, da überall BW ihren AE setzen.. dadurch wird meinem armen grossn BO n bisschen der sinn des tankens genommen


----------



## Thorekantonidas (21. März 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Aloha,
> 
> ehrlich gesagt ... ich bin am überlegen was ich dir antworten soll.
> 
> ...




Zu Punkt a sag ich mal nichts da gefühlte 90% der Feuerzauberer-Spieler die größte Klappe hatten als es um den Nerf der Hexen ging.

Zu Punkt b: Warum musst du bei 100Fuß Reichweite einen Heiler im Rücken haben? Eigentlich solltest du auf Höhe der Heiler stehen. Welche Klasse außer Hexen sind in der Lage bis zu dir vorzudringen? Chaosbarbaren können dich höchstens pullen. Instant umzuhauen? Das schaffen wohl nur die Jungs mit den dicken 2HD-Waffen und die sind selten in der Lage die 100 Fuß-Range zu durchbrechen weil vorher alles mit AE zugepflastert wird. Das ihr feuerzauberer nahezu instant umkippt liegt doch momentan an eurer Spielweise. Ich sehe ständig Wizards die in der ersten Reihe stehen und dort ihren AE spammen und dabei 2-3 Destros mitnehmen. Mitlerweile relativiert sich das etwas da jetzt die Spalta/Slayer dieses Klassenuntypische Verhalten eindämmen. Dank der Spalta/Slayer werden die Caster endlich wieder dazu gezwungen das zu tun was sie sollten: Range DPS.


----------



## -RD- (21. März 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Man MUSS Spiele auf Stammgruppen basieren,



Unsinn! Dann müsste man das komplette Spiel auf reines (Stamm-)gruppenspiel ausrichten. Dann darf man kein PVE mehr als Grundlage für´s Balancing nehmen und auch keine Einzel- oder "Boss"-Kämpfe mit Kleingruppen. Was bleibt dann? Guildwars-PVP.

Nach deiner Aussage würde dem Spieler eine alleingültige Spielweise aufgezwungen werden. Es gibt aber nun mal eine große Anzahl an Spielern, die eben NICHT in Stammgruppen spielen wollen, sondern auch mal den PVE-Content genießen oder mal schnell mit Randoms ein Szenario spielen möchten.

Und ich glaube nicht, dass sich Mythic eine solch gravierende Änderung, wie du sie forderst, hinsichtlich der Spielerzahlen leisten kann.

Wenn eine Gruppe nunmal aus mehreren BW + Heilern besteht, dann ist das nun mal so. Nur deswegen soll man allen anderen, die "einfach mal spielen wollen" den Spass verderben, weil es unbalancierte Gruppen gibt?

Wirklich nicht.

Mag sein, dass die ursprüngliche Idee bei WAR darin lag, es primär auf Gruppenspiel auszulegen. Die Zeit hat aber mittlerweile gezeigt, dass sich wohl ein Großteil eben doch eine "WoW"-ähnlichere Ausrichtung wünscht und auch mal alleine den ein oder anderen Content schaffen möchte, bzw. mal schnell nach Feierabend mit ein paar Randoms spielen will.
Mythic wird garantiert nichts tun, um eine solche Menge an Spielern zu vergraulen, denn dann können sie den entgültigen Schlussstrich unter das Projekt Warhammer Online ziehen.


----------



## Thurgom (21. März 2009)

Heretik hat doch gar nicht gesagt, dass man das Spiel nur für Stammgruppen gestalten soll.
Er hat lediglich behauptet, dass man ein Spiel auf Stammgruppen basieren sollte !!!

Und das sehe ich ähnlich...

Momentan sieht man eigentlich nur die Fotm-Gruppen, die immer mit den selben Line-ups durch die Gegend bomben ! Das wären :
- 2 JdK, Chosen, 2 Sorc's und evtl. einen zweiten Guarder oder dritten Healer
- 2 Siggis, Ritter, 2 BW's und       "                  "                  "                      "

Daran sollte sich Mythic orientiern und überlegen, wie man das Balancing gestalten könnte, damit auch mal wieder andere Klassen in einem solchen Line-up ihren Sinn ergeben...

Das heisst ja nicht, dass Gelegenheitsspieler nicht die Chance haben mit Randoms, nach Feierabend, ein paar SC's zu spie oder andere Dinge zu machen, im Gegenteil... Wenn man SG's als Anhaltspunkt nimmt, um Klassen zu balancen, würde jede Klasse immer einen Platz in SG's oder Random Gruppen finden...

Momentan gibt es einfach zu grosse Unterschiede. Warum sollte ich zB einen BO in die Gruppe packen, wenn ein Chose verfügbar ist ? Oder warum einen Squig, wenn eine Sorc gerade online ist ? Wozu einen Schamanen und einen Zealot, wenn zwei Jünger um einiges effektiver sind ?


----------



## DerTingel (21. März 2009)

Wuced schrieb:


> Aber nur eine bestimtm anzahl Aoes auf eien Stelle setzen is wohl ncith möglich dann müßte der Bw ja alle Flächen sehen die schon belegt sind bzw ewig suchen bis er was findet.



joa, stimmt schon...ist schon sau schwer mal schnell zu entscheiden wo man seinen ae hin pflanzt...ist auch eigentlich zu viel verlangt, man spielt ja zum spaß, und nicht um auch noch um mal kurz seinen kopf anzustrengen.
mfg


----------



## Wamboland (21. März 2009)

Ich hoffe (als SORC SPIELER) das AE Schaden generell um 30-60% generft wird. 

Wie es derzeit abgeht macht einfach keinen Spaß!!

Es kann nicht sein das ich in 30min locker ohne Stress 1,2 Mio. Schaden raushaue ( ca. 650 DPS) nur durch gammeliges AE Spammen. 


Wem der Scheiß Spaß macht, der sollte sich evtl. überlegen ob Singleplayer Spiele mit aktivierten Cheats nicht eher sein ding sind ...


----------



## Clashmaniac (21. März 2009)

Der Ae der Bws als ranged klasse gehört generft.
das ist jedem klar, selbst den Bws die nicht so Panne sind wie die die hier im Buffed Forum rumeiern wie mir scheint.
Die freuen, sich über ihre krassen Rps und die wollen sie halt so lange wie möglich haben.
Auch rennen hier ja genug rum die laut sig. grade nen 20er Bw haben, halt "auf der Welle mitschwimmen", wäre ja ärgerlich wenn die Imbaness durch schnelles Patchen wieder schnell weg is.
In WOW hats ja auch immer lang genug gedauert und man konnte schnell den fotm hochzocken und ne runde Imba gehen.

Hoffen wir das schnell generft wird und ihr zurueck in eure Löcher kriecht.


Am besten sind jetzt natürlich auch die, welche den Ae des Spaltaz/Slayers generft haben wollen, als NAHKAMPF DD KLASSE,
aber wenns um den Bw geht sagen sie "nöö, als ranged dd is son Ae voll ok".
Ist ja auch logisch, aus range wo ich rel. gut geschützt bin ist es durchaus gerechtfertigt mehr reinzuhauen als im nahkampf. Ist klar.

Ich bin ja froh das Mythic auch selber immer noch realistisch nachdenkt und euch KlassenEgomanen nicht alles in den Arsch schiebt.
Der Ae nerf wird kommen, das ist sicher. Der Slayer nerf hingegen nicht.


----------



## Ankar (21. März 2009)

Thurgom schrieb:


> Haha, blabla... (und das gilt an alle, die mich als "Nerf-Schreier bezeichnen) !!
> 
> Ich spiele einen BLACKORC und habe mich noch nie über die Klasse aufgeregt... Mir ist es vollkommen egal ob mein Char mehr oder weniger Damage macht wie andere Klassen. Aber hey, wacht mal auf aus eurem Traum. Der Nerf vom BW ist überfällig !! Da kann man nichts schön reden, was ihr hier definitiv versucht, nur weil eure Klasse momentan viel zu arg ist... Habt ihr das Video schon gesehen ??? Oder begründet ihr so ein 3 vs 16 (oder warens mehr?), welches nach ein paar Sekunden vorrüber war, mit : "Wir halten doch so wenig aus, mimimi, wir müssen doch so viel Schaden machen !"
> 
> ...



Jo mit meiner Stammi hab ich das schon oft gesehen, Destros haben 3 Zauberer 2 JDK und einen chosen+Blackork.

Da kann man gerade wieder aus dem sc gehen, man stirbt dauernd und bekommt am Schluss 0!!! EP/RP.
Und ihr haltet ja nix aus, aber ist ja auch nicht schlimm, wir leben e nicht lange genug um euch (bw/sorc) zu töten/dmg zu machen 
-.-


----------



## Yrhi (21. März 2009)

Genau wir balancen anhand Zahlen und Szenen aus einem Video, das wir angeschaut haben!
Sowas lächerliches hab ich noch nie gehört...


----------



## Thurgom (21. März 2009)

Du bist hier das lächerliche... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Video ist nur ein Beispiel, da man viele Geschichten erzählen kann...
Ich habe diese Szenen aber schon oft genug selbst miterlebt, deswegen habe ich meine Meinung nur mit dem Link/Video belegt.


----------



## heretik (21. März 2009)

Yrhi schrieb:


> Genau wir balancen anhand Zahlen und Szenen aus einem Video, das wir angeschaut haben!
> Sowas lächerliches hab ich noch nie gehört...



Nein, wir balancen überhaupt nix. Mythic balanced, und das hoffentlich bald.

Langsam müsste man sich doch auch als hartgesottener FOTM-Ausreiter auf verlorenem Posten vorkommen, wenn man angesichts der derzeitigen Spielgeschehnisse tatsächlich noch die Chutzpe hat zu argumentieren, dass AE-Caster derzeit üüberhaupt kein Problem sind.


----------



## Yrhi (21. März 2009)

Doppelpost Forum lagg!


----------



## Yrhi (21. März 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Nein, wir balancen überhaupt nix. Mythic balanced, und das hoffentlich bald.
> 
> Langsam müsste man sich doch auch als hartgesottener FOTM-Ausreiter auf verlorenem Posten vorkommen, wenn man angesichts der derzeitigen Spielgeschehnisse tatsächlich noch die Chutzpe hat zu argumentieren, dass AE-Caster derzeit üüberhaupt kein Problem sind.



Du und die anderen, die es einfach nicht schaffen Posts durchzulesen und dann nachzudenken, ihr kapiert einfach nicht, dass keienr hier behauptet, dass AOE kein Problem ist!

Wenn aber behauptet wird, AOE ist überall viel zu OP und ihr dann schreit Mythic muss NERF NERF NERF machen, dann ist das Schwachsinn!
Die Tatsache, dass Caster vor dem Patch sehr schwach für eine lange Zeit waren (3 Monate ca.) sollte einem doch klarmachen, dass das alte Feindbild von wegen "BWs viieeeel zu OP NERF NERF NERF" nicht mehr greift!

Hört auf euch über AOE in Szenarien zu beschweren! Das ist lächerlich!


----------



## heretik (21. März 2009)

Yrhi schrieb:


> Leute wie du hören einfach nicht zu / lesen sich anderer Leute Posts nicht richtig durch / denken nicht bevor sie schreiben, denn anscheinen verstehen sie nicht, dass keiner hier behauptet, dass es kein Problem gibt!
> 
> Nur, dass AOE in allen Bereichen total OP ist, ist Schwachsinn...



Was genau hätte ich mir in dem von mir zitierten Beitrag denn noch großartig durchlesen sollen? Ging es irgendwie um mehr als um das, dass du behauptest, wir stützten unsere Argumentation einzig und allein auf ein Video?

Falls du geheime Botschaften zwischen deinen Zeilen versteckst schreib sie bitte deutlicher, denn bis dahin kann ich leider nur auf das Geschriebene eingehen. Bisher kann ich eben deinen Posts leider nicht mehr entnehmen, als dass du der Meinung bist, dass die beiden Casterklassen keineswegs zu stark und nur bei Keepschlachten die AEs bissl zu gut sind. Weil dir vor 1.2 der BW ja keinen Spaß gemacht hat und er dir jetzt Spaß macht. Und deswegen passt das Balancing. Und wer was anderes behauptet ("Leute wie Heretik") haben im Gegensatz zu "Leuten wie Yrhi" den Schuss nicht gehört und keine Ahnung vom Spiel. Weil man Balancing ja auf Soloklassen und 1v1 basieren muss, nicht auf Gruppenspiel.

Soweit richtig? Oder hab ich den geheimen Sinn schon wieder verpasst? Ich hab mir extra nochmal alle deine Posts durchgelesen.

Außerdem sollte es dir trotz deiner Panik ("lasst meine Klasse in Ruhe! Ich will auch mal gewinnen!") aufgefallen sein, dass es hier keineswegs um das "Feindbild BW" geht, sondern um Caster im Allgemeinen. Aber wenn der Körper erstmal auf Panik umgeschaltet hat übersieht man so Kleinigkeiten sicher leicht, dann fällt das Reinsteigern um so einfacher.


----------



## Ascían (21. März 2009)

Yrhi schrieb:


> Du und die anderen, die es einfach nicht schaffen Posts durchzulesen und dann nachzudenken, ihr kapiert einfach nicht, dass keienr hier behauptet, dass AOE kein Problem ist!
> 
> Wenn aber behauptet wird, AOE ist überall viel zu OP und ihr dann schreit Mythic muss NERF NERF NERF machen, dann ist das Schwachsinn!
> Die Tatsache, dass Caster vor dem Patch sehr schwach für eine lange Zeit waren (3 Monate ca.) sollte einem doch klarmachen, dass das alte Feindbild von wegen "BWs viieeeel zu OP NERF NERF NERF" nicht mehr greift!
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wenn ich deinen Post richtig lese, ist also eine momentane IMBA-Klasse wie die Sorc auch dann nie wieder OP, wenn sie so krass gebufft wurde wie mit 1.2, weil sie ja schon vor 6 Monaten mal generft wurde..


Logik?


----------



## sTereoType (21. März 2009)

Yrhi schrieb:


> Du und die anderen, die es einfach nicht schaffen Posts durchzulesen und dann nachzudenken, ihr kapiert einfach nicht, dass keienr hier behauptet, dass AOE kein Problem ist!
> 
> Wenn aber behauptet wird, AOE ist überall viel zu OP und ihr dann schreit Mythic muss NERF NERF NERF machen, dann ist das Schwachsinn!
> Die Tatsache, dass Caster vor dem Patch sehr schwach für eine lange Zeit waren (3 Monate ca.) sollte einem doch klarmachen, dass das alte Feindbild von wegen "BWs viieeeel zu OP NERF NERF NERF" nicht mehr greift!
> ...


lächerlich... versuch das wort mal außen vor zu lassen, es zieht deinen wahrscheinlich ernst gemeinten beitrag ziemlich runter.
btw: was für unterschiede macht es denn wenn massiver aoe mich im rvr oder sz killt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Coetzee (21. März 2009)

Hört auf die Trolle zu füttern. Für eine konstruktive und sinnvolle AoE-Diskussion hier lang:

http://forums.war-europe.com/warhammeronli...p;thread.id=644


----------



## Tabasco567 (23. März 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Wie wär´s wenn wir allen Bw´s einfach nur ne Fackel geben, die die werfen können...?



/sign


----------



## Fireleaf (23. März 2009)

Nerf soll noch ent kommen. Level fix noch mein Feuerzauberer hoch, jetz gehts wenigst schneller :>


----------



## Nofel (23. März 2009)

Sich als Heiler und BW (25 Twink). Der AE ist zu stark. Sobalt mehr als 2 Zauberer/BW's da sind die AE auf eine Stelle Casten kommt da keine KT mehr durch wenn da noch 3-4 Tanks gut stehen. Auch wenn ich mit 2 BW's ins SZ gehe ist es meist so, das man immer Gewinnt. Den AE einfach auf eine Günstige stelle gesetzt und Teilweise vergehen ganze SZ- Gruppen daran ohne was machen zu können. OK kann sein das die Explosionen das Leveln schwer macht aber wenn man mit einem Heiler unterwegs ist läuft man doch nur noch mit 100 Verbrennung rum.  
Mich stört es nicht es ist ein warmer Rufregen. 
Irgendwie sollte der Schaden von mehreren BW's angepasst werden. Einer sollte nicht weniger Schaden machen, aber zwei sollten nicht so Stark sein wie sie jetzt sind.


----------



## minimitmit (23. März 2009)

wieso laesst man den range aoe dmg nicht auch auf die eigenen leute wirken?
dann muessten die range aoe leute auch mal aufpassen ( --> skill), um net die eigenen reihen zu lichten.
melee aoe klassen ( spalta, slayer) sollte das allerdings nicht betreffen.
und nen dicker 25 % aoe schadensnerf sollte dazukommen.


----------



## Norjena (23. März 2009)

minimitmit schrieb:


> wieso laesst man den range aoe dmg nicht auch auf die eigenen leute wirken?
> dann muessten die range aoe leute auch mal aufpassen ( --> skill), um net die eigenen reihen zu lichten.
> melee aoe klassen ( spalta, slayer) sollte das allerdings nicht betreffen.
> und nen dicker 25 % aoe schadensnerf sollte dazukommen.



Dann wäre AoE>Nutzlos, U Fail. Gibts auch sowas wie Melees. Wenn Melees den eigenen AoE (also eigene Seite) nicht abggekommen wäre das wohl die dähmlichste Lösung überhaupt.


----------



## minimitmit (23. März 2009)

nein eben nicht.
dann muss man nur naeher ran, um an die hinteren reihen zu kommen.


----------



## Norjena (23. März 2009)

Nein es wäre absolut unelegant und würde das Thema nicht im geringsten ändern, im Gegenteil, dann würden nur noch reine Castergruppen mit Heilern mitlaufen und alle Melees stehen in der Stadt und warten auf das Dmg Gebrale der Rangler.


----------



## minimitmit (23. März 2009)

nur doof , dass dann die melees nuetzlicher werden...
die tanks blockieren dann die castermauer, healer machen das, was sie am besten koennen, ranged dds stehen halt hinter den tanks, stealther gehen wie immer aussen rum, und melees pullen ( wl/ Marauder) oder rennen auf die mauer zu ( wie jetzt auch schon).
wenn dann der ae eh nur die hinteren reihen trifft isses fuer die melees egal.
wenn die mauer dann eingerissen ist ( spalta / slayer rennen durch bzw die anderen nach dem pull), muessen sich die ranged dds halt absprechen oder single target damage machen.
ich seh da kein großes problem.


----------



## Norjena (23. März 2009)

Du weißt nicht worum es derzeit geht?

Der Aoe Schaden ist dermaßen hoch das 5 AoEler und 3 Heiler alleine an einem Engpass 20 und mehr Leute aufhalten können weil es UNMÖGLICH ist dem AoE auszuweichen und der Schaden so hoch ist das praktisch alles instant tod ist.

AoE ist derzeit stärker als der Singeltargetschaden der nicht AoE Klassen. Und dies darf definitiv nicht sein.


----------



## minimitmit (23. März 2009)

ja dazu noch nen 25 + % dmg nerf...
wozu gibts eig die sprung fertigkeit vom wl?
muesste man doch drueber hoppen koennen ueber den focus bereich.


----------



## Terratec (23. März 2009)

Wenn es beim BW als einzige wirklich starke AoE Klasse geblieben wäre, aber wenn ich mir dieses Video so anschaue, habe ich das dumpfe Gefühl, dass der AoE-Wahn gerade erst angefangen hat.


----------



## minimitmit (23. März 2009)

Ich find das Video, wo sich 2 BWs und nen Siggi hinter ner Mauer verstecken und jeweils ca 1,7k dps ( aoe) fahrn viel schlimmer.
Die sieht man ja nicht einmal dann.


----------



## Krawuzi (23. März 2009)

Gerade im Schwarzfels auf Averland. Daby BW natürlich AE specced hat in 1,5 Min. 19 Killing Blows. 
Wozu nerfen scheint ja eh ok- ODER?


----------



## minimitmit (23. März 2009)

Naja es wurden ja Aenderungen mit dem naechsten Patch ( anscheinend Anfang April) angekuendigt.
Hoffentlich setzen sie das Balancing net so in den Sand wie Blizzard im Moment.
Da lieber die AE-Spec "unnüetzer" machen (--> (viel) weniger Schaden), anstatt andere  zu buffen  / nerfen und so das Gesamtkonzept komplett entfallen lassen.


----------



## Norjena (23. März 2009)

Das Problem betrifft imo alle AoE Klassen, auch Slayer und Spalte. Der Bw scheint nur dem Gebombe ein Krönchen aufzusetzten.
Und die AoE Heiler betrifft es genauso, 1Ziel Heilen dauer länger wie 10Ziele gleichzeitig (um die selbe Menge), wo ist denn da der Sinn?


----------



## Thurgom (23. März 2009)

Ich heile ca. 1.3k auf Gruppe, 1.8-2k kritisch. Ein Zelot kann durchaus mal 5-6k kritisch auf einzelne Ziele heilen...
Ganz so überspitzt ist es also nicht, auch wenn du sicher Recht hast, dass die DoK's und SP's sehr stark sind, was die Heilleistung angeht...


----------



## Maddin123 (23. März 2009)

Thurgom schrieb:


> Ein Zelot kann durchaus mal 5-6k kritisch auf einzelne Ziele heilen...


wie denn das? würde ich echt gerne mal wissen denn ich komm mit ganz gutem equip  und singel skillung nur max auf knapp 3k und dass auch nur wenn mein ziel gesegnet is?

spielst du überhaupt zelot? der singel heal is im mom lächerlich im vergleich zum aoe dmg...

vieleicht war in diesem fall ein chosen mit moral 2 da?


----------



## Norjena (23. März 2009)

Ein großes Problem beim AoE ist auch, eventuell neuen Spielern vergeht sicher sehr schnell die Lust an War.

Es gibt im 10-20Bereich mit Gruppen aus je 7Slayer/Spalta schon los, wenn es dann Trottel wie mich gibt die ne Hexenkriegern anfangen gucken dann echt dumm aus der Wäsche....ich kann von Glück reden wenn zufällig hinten auch noch ein paar Rangler rumlaufen...
Im AoE Bulk bin ich eigentlich schon tod bevor ich auch nur mittendrin bin (klar ist nicht mein Einsatzgebiet, aber wenn grad nix anderes in Reichweite ist...)

Tanks sind zumindest im Lowlvlbereich auch extrem, klar ich sollte sie nicht instant nuken, aber zwischen instant nuken und kaum tödbar ist ein riesen Unterschied, und der Schaden der Tanks ist nichtmal klein.


----------



## Maddin123 (23. März 2009)

Also meine wb wurde eben auch wieder mal von 8 leute ausseinandere gennommen... obwohl wir gut koordiniert waren und auch alle im TS! das kann einfach nicht sein...

ich schau mal 1-2 wochen was sich tut sonst wird mein acc erstmal eingefroren!!! sch*** balance!!!


----------



## sTereoType (23. März 2009)

@ norjena
naja als hk sollte es auch so sein das du einen tank nicht putten kannst

btw: macht der dk nun endgültig kein spaß mehr oder warum der start bei WAR?


----------



## Norjena (23. März 2009)

Ich lvl einfach weiter, bisher stört es micht ja noch nicht so extrem, WoW bietet imo nix, ich warte auf den Patch und Ulduar, nach 2 Wochen isses dann wieder clear und es ist wieder langweilig^^.

Aber nicht alle sind so, viele werfen die Flinte schneller ins Korn.

Bis ich Rang 40bin vergehen sicher noch 2 Wochen, vl auch 3. Möglicherweiße wurde bis dahin schon etwas geändert. Ein paar kleine Bugfixes würden auch schon extrem helfen...ich sage nur.

"Out of range" aber Ok geht zu arg Richtig OT.


----------



## Krawuzi (24. März 2009)

Maddin123 schrieb:


> Also meine wb wurde eben auch wieder mal von 8 leute ausseinandere gennommen... obwohl wir gut koordiniert waren und auch alle im TS! das kann einfach nicht sein...
> 
> ich schau mal 1-2 wochen was sich tut sonst wird mein acc erstmal eingefroren!!! sch*** balance!!!



KAnn ich gut verstehen, ich habe heute auch die automatische Verlängerung meines Accounts gecancelt. Ein paar Typen verderben vielen den Spaß am Spiel und Mythic schaut zu irgendwie mag ich nimmer.


----------



## Feldjaeger (24. März 2009)

> Gerade im Schwarzfels auf Averland. Daby BW natürlich AE specced hat in 1,5 Min. 19 Killing Blows.
> Wozu nerfen scheint ja eh ok- ODER?



und ?

Daby ist nicht solo, da steckt eine ganze Gruppe manchmal ein ganzer KT dahinter und mehrere Bws mit AE

und ich vermute die werden *SUPPORTET* mit guard, magneten vom maschinisten, heilfokus und allem was dazu gehört

gute gruppen werden IMMER gegen eine Mehrzahl gewinnen und eine Gruppe die einen KT wiped ist nichts besonderes

in DAoC haben SGs andauernd gleichzeitig 2-3 Gruppen gleichzeitig getötet, es gab Fälle wo 100 Leute auf dem Weg zu nem Raid von einer Bombergruppe im mezz/stun gekillt wurden innerhalb von Sekunden, weil alle dicht an dicht standen brain afk im stick

Wo ist also das Problem ? der AE ist im vergleich zum Singlenuke zu stark, ok - der Grp-heal v.a. der hybriden ist bedeutend zu stark, ok

Aber es gilt für beide Seiten, baut vernünftige Gruppen und jammert nicht immer oder hört auf mit dem Spiel

Aber von allein ändert sich bis zu einem eventuellen Patch nichts

Hab noch so gut wie keine Sorc mit konsequentem Guard gesehen zB, da rennen nur iwelche 2h chosen rum und wundern sich warum sie im AE verrecken, weil sie es gewohnt waren Caster zu 3hitten


----------



## Wunde (24. März 2009)

Ist wirklich schaden, daß sich dieses Spiel langsam immer weiter zu der, wie hats einer genannt, ich glaub, Bomberzeit in Daoc entwickelt. Ich kenne zwar die Zeit nicht, aber vermute, daß niemand damit etwas positives verbindet.

Und noch ärger finde ich es, daß es gute Spieler regelrecht vergrault. Nun ja, wir werden sehen was die Zeit bringt oder nimmt.

W.


----------



## heretik (24. März 2009)

Feldjaeger schrieb:


> Daby ist nicht solo, da steckt eine ganze Gruppe manchmal ein ganzer KT dahinter und mehrere Bws mit AE
> 
> und ich vermute die werden *SUPPORTET* mit guard, magneten vom maschinisten, heilfokus und allem was dazu gehört
> 
> ...



Dass es nicht der Regelfall sein sollte, dass eine nach Schema F zusammengebaute Standardgruppe schon standardmäßig alles andere weghaut. Das war in DAoC schon Mist und ist in WAR keinen Deut besser. Ich denke mal Mythic kapiert das durchaus, aber man lässt sich zu viel Zeit, was daran zu ändern. Und im Gegensatz zu DAoC gibt es diesmal durchaus MMORPG-Alternativen, so dass man dieses Mal schon den einen oder anderen Kunden verlieren kann.


----------



## HGVermillion (24. März 2009)

Feldjaeger schrieb:


> Wo ist also das Problem ? der AE ist im vergleich zum Singlenuke zu stark, ok - der Grp-heal v.a. der hybriden ist bedeutend zu stark, ok
> 
> Aber es gilt für beide Seiten, baut vernünftige Gruppen und jammert nicht immer oder hört auf mit dem Spiel


Gerne, aber es ist nunmal so das die Caster durch ihren übertriebenen Damage selbst eine Gute Gruppe fast problemlos über den Jordan schicken können, denn du brauchst meistens nur einen, nämlich den AEler seler der dann geguardet mit den Tanks in das Camp hüpft, seinen AE Knockdown loslässt, und dann wird schon der AE gezündet, und dann gehen entweder die Heiler down, oder die Tanks, denn Feuerzauberer sind im gegensatz zu Satzzeichen Rudeltiere, wo einer ist ist minimum ein zweiter.


----------



## Aero_one (24. März 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Denn Feuerzauberer sind im gegensatz zu Satzzeichen Rudeltiere, wo einer ist ist minimum ein zweiter.



Joa ... muss ich dir recht geben. Wir erscheinen iwie. immer min. zu zweit ... eigentlich merkwürdig wenn man so drüber nachdenkt. *Hmm* ... war wirklich noch nie im Sc oder oRvR alleine... die Klasse ist echt momentan ein klein bissel zu sehr Fotm( mal vom Slayer/ Spalta abgesehen), das größte Problem seh ich eigentlich bei den Bw´s die egal welchen Mob mit Ae´s zuknallen. 

Naja ... ich hoff auf nen nerf seitens Mythic, ich mag den aktuellen Überschuss an Bw´s effektiv net. Man sollte echt mal den Ae-Tree für ne Zeit sperren ... damit viele mal sehen das der Bw auch mehr kann als nur stupid Ae´s zu spammen.


----------



## Johny-Hill (24. März 2009)

Hier mal ein screan  vom ami forum

http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/8363/bwlol.jpg


Mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen !!!


Schaut bitte genau was da für eine zahl steht !!!!!!!!


----------



## HGVermillion (24. März 2009)

http://files.filefront.com/SURPRISEmp4/;13...;/fileinfo.html

Man muss dazu sagen das es meisterhaft in die Falle gelockt ist, aber das nur 2! Zauberer da so aufräumen können, inklusive der Zahlen die da aufsteigen :/ Autsch



> Hier mal ein screan vom ami forum
> http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/8363/bwlol.jpg
> Mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen !!!



Kann ich da mal die Heilleistung der Destros dazu sehen, entweder sind die dann tatsächlich so gewalltig, oder die 2 Zauberer haben einen Weg gefunden unangreifbar die Campwachen abzufarmen, den knapp 2 Millionen Schaden über 15 Minuten anzurichten, das kann nicht ganz legal abgelaufen sein.


----------



## Krawuzi (24. März 2009)

Feldjaeger schrieb:


> und ?
> 
> Daby ist nicht solo, da steckt eine ganze Gruppe manchmal ein ganzer KT dahinter und mehrere Bws mit AE



Oh Du erzählst mir echt was neues hatte ich ned gewusst die haben Support ? Wirklich? Vielleicht so 2 Sigmar mit 4 BW in einer Gruppe echt? Na sowas ...
Falls Du es ned gemerkt hast die genannten halten als Beispiel her es geht nicht darum, dass die so toll sind sondern die Gamemechanik so scheiße!


Und das der AE zu stark ist gilt eingeschränkt für beide Seiten. Generell ist er zu stark und durch die BW Taktiken ist er dort viel zu stark


----------



## Snowhawk (24. März 2009)

es sind 2 Probleme: 

1. AOE sind gestackt zu stark (enzelner ist hart an grenze, aber ich würds so hinnehmen)
und
2. und fast wichtigste: direkte Sichtlinie muss her für AOE.

Kann nicht sein, dass sich jeder AOE Caster in einen Spalt versteckt und blind mit Kamera um die Ecke bombt und dann sowas noch als "Skill" bezeichnet. Du würdest dich wundern, wo die sich überall reinquetschen und wahrscheinlich seit Patch jeden Spalt auf der Map kennen, wo man Eckbomben kann ohne gesehen zu werden.


----------



## heretik (24. März 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> es sind 2 Probleme:
> 
> 1. AOE sind gestackt zu stark (enzelner ist hart an grenze, aber ich würds so hinnehmen)
> und
> ...



Stimme ich bei beiden Punkten voll zu. Den Schaden eines einzelnen BW schlucke ich gern, auch wenn ich dabei draufgehe.

Und diese versteckten BWs werden langsam echt zur Plage... es gibt einfach viel zu viele Punkte, die man nur erreichen kann, wenn man genau weiß wie es geht, und selbst dann ist es im Kampf und bei Lags und Rucklern oft nicht machbar. Da wäre es vielleicht sinnvoll, wenn der Pull vom Barbaren nicht gar so jämmerlich genau auf Höhenunterschiede achten würde...


----------



## Ascían (24. März 2009)

Johny-Hill schrieb:


> Hier mal ein screan  vom ami forum
> 
> http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/8363/bwlol.jpg
> 
> ...



Und schön die Destros ausgeblendet haben, damit man die Zahlen der Sorcs nicht sieht...hab auf Erengrad auch schon Sorcs mit 800k Schaden gesehen im Scenario, heisst also beide sind völlig OP. Außerdem gibt der BW zu, dass er den Schaden zu 80% an Wachen gemacht nhat.


----------



## Sam28 (24. März 2009)

Vor allem ist das mit der Sichtlinie wichtig, das war bei DAoC auch so das Caster sehr viel DMG machten, da kam es darauf an das deine eigenen Caster die gegnerischen in Schach hielten, dann ist ja auch alles in Ordnung, aber ohne Sichtlinie High DMG AEs, da sieht wohl jeder ds sowas nicht sein darf.


----------



## blackdream07 (24. März 2009)

ich weiß nur eins. irgendwann werden die des. kaum noch sc, pvp ect. spielen wenn sie ständig so abgefarmt werden.
stellt euch das mal andersrum vor. ?!?!? irgendwann reicht es auch. 

ich möchte ein spiel wo beide seiten die möglichkeit haben durch ihr können zu gewinnen und nicht durch falsche spiel balance.

das einzigste was uns jetzt bleibt ist warten...

mfg


----------



## Ascían (24. März 2009)

blackdream07 schrieb:


> ich weiß nur eins. irgendwann werden die des. kaum noch sc, pvp ect. spielen wenn sie ständig so abgefarmt werden.
> stellt euch das mal andersrum vor. ?!?!? irgendwann reicht es auch.
> 
> ich möchte ein spiel wo beide seiten die möglichkeit haben durch ihr können zu gewinnen und nicht durch falsche spiel balance.
> ...



Es ist auf beiden Seiten so. Ganz ehrlich.


----------



## Verdamt (24. März 2009)

ok, aber sry ihr nasen! 
vor weg das geht jetzt nicht an den berechtigten fix für engpass massaoe zB bei toren!

eher mehr an die leute die das stein, schere, papier prinziep nicht verstehen ...

ich glaub der BW ist nicht umsonnst lange genug glaskanone genannt worden (ich erinnere jeden DD an seinen letzten BW onehit erfolg)
eigendlich ist es nur logish das wir uns verstecken um zu kanalisieren ... wenn eure melees glauben sie müssen am tank kleben anstatt zu flanken oder von hinten ihren job tun wie vorgesehen (denn da stehen sie alle die easy killpoints und onehits oder wie man sie so gerne nennt)

ZUSAMMENFASSUNG:

Ihr wollt das wir vor euch stehen mit unserer lachhaften schadensresi + kanalisierend + weniger AE dmg (weil sonnst kommt man ja ned schnell genug zum onehit) + achja den CC vom BW soll ja auch zu stark sein...

ICH GEH MAL ZUM LACHEN IN DEN KELLER!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (24. März 2009)

Langsam hab ich das Gefühl dass der Großteil der Caster-Spieler mit halbwegs vernünftigen Ansichten oder auch nur halbwegs gleichmäßigen Zerebralfunktionen schon längst aufgehört hat Foren zu besuchen, weil sie sich schlicht und ergreifend für den aktuellen Stand der Dinge schämen.

Anders kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, warum nur noch die "LAST MIHR MEINEN OP FEUERWITZARD UNT LERND SPIELEN IHR NUBZ" hier in unregelmäßigen Abständen ihre geistige Notdurft verrichten.


----------



## Pivie (24. März 2009)

Hi Leute, 

ich weiss, es gehört eigentlich nicht in dieses Forum.. aber naja... mir wurde soeben ein kleines Video zugespielt, welches sich mit der psychischen Verfassung einer bestimmten zauberbegabten Klasse auseinandersetzt. Und ich dachte mir so in etwa müssen wohl auch unsere Bw´s / Sorc´s. abgehen, wenn die wieder im RVR ihr Dmg-Unwesen treiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und da ich prinzipiell lieber lache, als mich aufzuregen, wollte ich es euch nicht vorenthalten Ton an & have fun ;-)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-jHePE6m1Y

Fazit: Auf "Nerf" warten und alles ein wenig entspannter sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß 

Piv


----------



## Görms (24. März 2009)

Maddin123 schrieb:


> ich schau mal 1-2 wochen was sich tut sonst wird mein acc erstmal eingefroren!!! sch*** balance!!!




100% agree.


----------



## Skatero (24. März 2009)

Also WoW ist nach mehr als 4 Jahren noch nicht balanced.
Aber 6 Monate sind ja schon sooo lang, da sollte ein Spiel zu 100% perfekt sein oder wie?


----------



## Norjena (24. März 2009)

Wirkliche Balance ist in einem MMO eigentlich auch nicht erreichbar, nur sollten alle Parteien ca gleich viel zu meckern haben^^.

Warhammer hat Potenzial und es kann durchaus was werden. Einfach abwarten und neue Leute bestechen damit sie anfangen.....


----------



## jackLuzifer (24. März 2009)

ich park meine acc erst mal ... ist mir zu doof wie mystik das mit dem aoe regelt ..... echter witz mein schamie haut auf damage geskilled nicht mal ansatzweise den schaden raus den ein bw/sc an einem single target mit aoe machen .... lach 

von wegheilen will ich garnicht reden .... sorry aber nur den rezzbutton drücken, ne dat nenne ich kein gameplay ... weil heilen brauch ich nicht die 3 sek da ist jeder down

also parken bis patch kommt ....


----------



## pulla_man (24. März 2009)

achtung gerücht: soweit ich gehört habe kommt der aoe-fix erst mit patch 1.3 im juni.

sollte ich mich irren bitte bescheid geben


----------



## heretik (24. März 2009)

jackLuzifer schrieb:


> ich park meine acc erst mal ... ist mir zu doof wie mystik das mit dem aoe regelt ..... echter witz mein schamie haut auf damage geskilled nicht mal ansatzweise den schaden raus den ein bw/sc an einem single target mit aoe machen .... lach



Ich hoff mal um deiner geistigen Gesundheit willen dass du das jetzt nicht ernst gemeint hast und lach einfach mit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feldjaeger (24. März 2009)

> > > ...Daby BW natürlich AE specced hat in 1,5 Min. 19 Killing Blows...
> >
> >
> > ...Daby ist nicht solo, da steckt eine ganze Gruppe manchmal ein ganzer KT dahinter und mehrere Bws mit AE...
> ...





Der Satz bezog sich auch auf deinen Anfangssatz, der suggerierte sie wäre es allein und das ist eben nicht richtig - es sind eingespielte Gruppen die so verheerend wüten - nicht eine einzelne Klasse

und das wird sich auch durch ein Meer von Tränen niemals ändern, denn die Gamemechanik wird es wie bereits gesagt IMMER zulassen, dass eingespielte Gruppen mit effektivem Setup (was vllt durch Nerf/buffs variiert) Randoms wegfegen

Fazit:

Dein Satz: "Daby allein 19 kills voll imba, *heul*" --> FALSCH

Der Satz: "Dabys Gruppe ist den meisten unserer Gruppen haushoch überlegen dank besserem Setup und Teamplay" --> RICHTIG 
(natürlich begünstigt durch bessere Bw Taktiken/Fähigkeiten gegenüber der Sorc)  


und das gilt unabhängig von den zigfach zu Recht angemerkten Punkten wie Engstellen beim Keepaufgang etc wo es natürlich generfed gehört


----------



## 999 (24. März 2009)

Verdamt schrieb:


> ok, aber sry ihr nasen!
> vor weg das geht jetzt nicht an den berechtigten fix für engpass massaoe zB bei toren!
> 
> eher mehr an die leute die das stein, schere, papier prinziep nicht verstehen ...
> ...



geh mal zum lachen in den keller / ich spiele ne hexe und mein job ist es normal an die leute aus dem schatten ranzukommen...................... und nun sag mir bitte wie


----------



## Norjena (24. März 2009)

999 schrieb:


> geh mal zum lachen in den keller / ich spiele ne hexe und mein job ist es normal an die leute aus dem schatten ranzukommen...................... und nun sag mir bitte wie



Wenn du Tod bist macht deine Leiche nen flachen Schatten?


----------



## WarNuts (25. März 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> http://files.filefront.com/SURPRISEmp4/;13...;/fileinfo.html
> 
> Man muss dazu sagen das es meisterhaft in die Falle gelockt ist, aber das nur 2! Zauberer da so aufräumen können, inklusive der Zahlen die da aufsteigen :/ Autsch



Es sind 4! BWs, 2 Sigmar und ein Engi.


----------



## Norjena (25. März 2009)

Dennoch halten solche 6 Leute 48 andere auf? Das nennt sich dann Balance? i loled.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (25. März 2009)

Ich denke man muss einfach beide Seiten kennen. Nachdem wir versucht haben mit 10 Mann einen Sigmarpriester zu fokusen der von sich selbst und 2 anderen geheilt wurde, haben wir einfach mal auf nem anderen Server Twinks erstellt. 7 Feuermagier und 3 Sigmarpriester und eine Gilde gegründet in der nur Feuermagier und Sigmapriester rein dürfen. Und was soll ich sagen - es macht Spaß die andere Seite mal zu sehen. 

Für Ordnungschars wäre das übrigens Twinks aus Zauberinnen und Jüngern. 

Daher starte ich mal den Aufruf: Twink statt Flame. Jeder der sich über Feuermagier aufregt, soll sich einen erstellen. Jeder der sich über Zauberinnen aufregt, soll sich eine erstellen usw. Wenn dan irgendwann die Klassenbalance so extrem wird dass nur noch Bomber Gruppe gegen Bombergruppe im Szenario gegeneinander anstürmt, vielleicht wird dann den Entwicklern ein Licht aufgehen dass die anderen Klassen viellicht doch ganz interessant waren....


> (ich erinnere jeden DD an seinen letzten BW onehit erfolg)



Bitte nenn mir die Klasse die mit einem Hit so viel Schaden macht um jemanden per onehit in den Boden zu drücken. Jeder hat 5k und mehr HP....und ich kenne keinen Hit der auf einmal 5k macht.


----------



## Krawuzi (25. März 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> achtung gerücht: soweit ich gehört habe kommt der aoe-fix erst mit patch 1.3 im juni.
> 
> sollte ich mich irren bitte bescheid geben



Kannst Du ein wenig spezifischer sein? Woher hast Du das Gerücht?


----------



## heretik (26. März 2009)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='1578420' date='25.03.2009, 13:14']
> Wenn dan irgendwann die Klassenbalance so extrem wird dass nur noch Bomber Gruppe gegen Bombergruppe im Szenario gegeneinander anstürmt, vielleicht wird dann den Entwicklern ein Licht aufgehen dass die anderen Klassen viellicht doch ganz interessant waren....



Wenn nicht bald was passiert dann können den Jungs so viele Lichter aufgehen wie sie wollen, weil dann bei vielen Spielern die Lichter schön längst aus sind. Ich für meinen Teil logge derzeit maximal mal ein um nen Twink zu leveln, dann noch zweimal die Woche zum Gildenabend (PvE), und das wars dann auch schon. Ich wie viele andere sicher auch habe definitiv was besseres zu tun, als im RvR oder auch nur in den Szenarien ROFLWTFPWN-Bombergruppen zu füttern.
So ist es für mich auch nicht weiter verwunderlich, dass sich grad eben kaum jemand zum Festung verteidigen eingefunden hat... warum auch? 20 Minuten rumplänkeln um dann im Lordraum Standbild AE AE AE AE AE tot zu haben ist nicht wirklich abendfüllend.

Und nein, irgendwann reicht es halt nicht mehr, dass noch ein RVR-Dungeon sowie total tolle und total fluffige Verbesserungen angekündigt sind und sich Mythic das Problem der stackenden AEs anschauen will. Irgendwannn gehen Konten halt einfach mal zu, auch wenn's zu 1.2 die beiden total tollen Klassen dazu gab. Kein Schwein braucht ein PvP-Spiel, bei dem die einzige Entscheidung im Kampf darin besteht, in welches Gegnerknäuel ich reinlaufe bevor ich bombe oder in welche Richtung ich meine AEs schleudere.


----------



## pulla_man (26. März 2009)

Krawuzi schrieb:


> Kannst Du ein wenig spezifischer sein? Woher hast Du das Gerücht?



nur hörensagen, irgendwann im ts gehört, dass das im dev-chat so angekündigt wurde. 
deswegen auch meine ansage dass es sich um ein gerücht handelt und ich keine verantwortung übernehme sollte diese info falsch sein.


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (27. März 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Wenn nicht bald was passiert dann können den Jungs so viele Lichter aufgehen wie sie wollen, weil dann bei vielen Spielern die Lichter schön längst aus sind. Ich für meinen Teil logge derzeit maximal mal ein um nen Twink zu leveln, dann noch zweimal die Woche zum Gildenabend (PvE), und das wars dann auch schon. Ich wie viele andere sicher auch habe definitiv was besseres zu tun, als im RvR oder auch nur in den Szenarien ROFLWTFPWN-Bombergruppen zu füttern.
> So ist es für mich auch nicht weiter verwunderlich, dass sich grad eben kaum jemand zum Festung verteidigen eingefunden hat... warum auch? 20 Minuten rumplänkeln um dann im Lordraum Standbild AE AE AE AE AE tot zu haben ist nicht wirklich abendfüllend.
> 
> Und nein, irgendwann reicht es halt nicht mehr, dass noch ein RVR-Dungeon sowie total tolle und total fluffige Verbesserungen angekündigt sind und sich Mythic das Problem der stackenden AEs anschauen will. Irgendwannn gehen Konten halt einfach mal zu, auch wenn's zu 1.2 die beiden total tollen Klassen dazu gab. Kein Schwein braucht ein PvP-Spiel, bei dem die einzige Entscheidung im Kampf darin besteht, in welches Gegnerknäuel ich reinlaufe bevor ich bombe oder in welche Richtung ich meine AEs schleudere.



Setz ich mal meine Unterschrift drunter. Das trifft es auf den Punkt.

MfG


----------



## H3LLSCR34M (27. März 2009)

Ich spiele nen Heiler und hab nen Spalta Twink den ich mit nem Kumpel der nen Schamanen spielt hoch.

Muss auch anmerken das ich eigentlich nie so der Nerf dies nerf das ich binn ein n00b nerf alles spieler binn und war.

Aber mal ehrlich wenn in einem Szenario 5 AE Feuerzauberer sind ist es für Zerstörungsseite ein verlorenes Szenario Egal ob Tank Klasse, melee oder heiler alles wird in grund und Boden gebommt da zählt in meinen Augen das Argument nicht mehr das der Feuerzauberer nix aushält. die einzigen Klassen die einen Feuerzauberer schnell ausschalten können ist die Hexenkriegerin und der Spalta aber selbst die klassen müssen erst mal an der Feuerzauberer rannkommen.... Ich nehme schon immer als erstes die Feuerzauberer ins Target und nicht die gegnerischen heiler weill einen Heiler bekomme ich nie down wenn mich ein Feuerzauberer im Target hat...

Die meisten Szenarios sehen bei mir so aus. Ich als Spalta lasse die BO's usw. nach vorne rennen in die Masse damit die als erstes ins ziel genommen werden dann renne ich in die masse rein und haue meinen AOE rein das dauert jedesmal so maximal 10 sek dann wurde die masse von den 5 Feuerzauberern weggebombt trotz 4 Guten heilern in der Szenario gruppe die heiler kommen gegen den Schade nicht an und bekommen dann von den hexenjägern usw. aufs maul...

Ich denke mir gehste doch direkt auf die Feuerzauberer... Nur ist das Problem um an die ran zu kommen muss ichals Spalta durch die gegnerische masse rennen und aushalten tuhe ich auch nicht viel meistens binn ich instand tot. Es ist 100% richtig kommt eine offensieve nahkampfklasse an einen Feuerzauberer ran liegt er im Dreck aber ich muss auch sagen es ist eine seltenheit das ich es überhaupt mal schaffe an einen ran zu kommen weill ich davor sicher 10mal ins jenseits gebomt wurde.

Und nur so es gibt einen Nerf spalta Thread aber der deutliche Unterschied ist der Spalta im Berserkerrausch hällt nicht mehr als ein Feuerzauberer aus aber der Spalta muss in die Gegnerische masse rennen um AE schaden zu machen das dauert dann so 10 sekunden wenn man nicht gehealt wird dann ist man instand tot. Der Feuerzauberer steht immer ganz weit hinten und haut einen beträchtlich höheren AE schaden raus.

aber für waas nerf schreien? man sollte sich über wichtigere Dinge gedanken machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich gebe zu ich rege mich so dermassen auf wenn ich im Szenario binn das ich an die wand kotzen könnte aber ich habe immer noch meinen Zeloten um mich zu beruigen.

Ach noch zum schluss es hat bis jetzt noch kein Slayer geschafft meinen Zeloten nieder zu knüppeln aber ein Feuerzauberer schafft das ohne Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg H3ll


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (27. März 2009)

H3LLSCR34M schrieb:


> Ach noch zum schluss es hat bis jetzt noch kein Slayer geschafft meinen Zeloten nieder zu knüppeln aber ein Feuerzauberer schafft das ohne Probleme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Detaunt druff und auch der Firemage zerballert sich selbst, bevor du ins Gras beißt. 

MfG


----------



## IMbAmeN (27. März 2009)

naja das dein zelot eher vom BW zerleg wird liegt wohl eher an HEal Reduce, Silence und dem Dot der den cooldown verlängert als am ImbaAoe. Also mal neben bei als Anmerkung.

Ich spiele von Anfang an nen BW, hab dann irgendwann im NOVEMBER fesgestellt das ich mit "schürt die flmamne", aoe stun und ROF ordenlich was abfarmen kann, wenn ich mit ner guten grp unerwegs bin, odermich nebens öl stelle. Hab dann eben auch ne Weile Aoe/Dot gezockt bis kurz nach 1.2, hab dann (nich wegen dem nerf geheule, sonern weilichlus auf was andres hatte) umgeskillt auf singletarget weils mir zu blöd wurde immer von den Melees auf den Sack zu kriegen.

Aber got sei dank gibts ja jetzt den spalter, nachdem ich mich monatelang von HK und CB verprügeln lassen durfe kommt jezt der total ausbalancierte Spalta mit nem Spalta Kollegen angerannt und haut mich in 2Sec um. Trotz 2Heiler imRücken und PvP Skillung/Ausrüstung.

Was ich damit eigentlich sagen will: Der AE ist sau sark, war er aber von Anfang an, jetz isser eben so offensichtlich stark das jeder Arsch der nen BW hat diesen aus der VErsenkung holt und los metzelt, is an sich nix gegen zu sagen, es kommt halt nur dicke weil einfach mehr Leute da sind die drauf casten. 
Trotzdem ist es nachwievor möglich, trotz imbaHeal im Rücken in 2 sec weggenuked zu werden. und warum? ganz einfach weil, wei schon erwähnt die gute heilungmin. 2,5 sec braucht. Also im Grunde das selbe Prinzip,nur mit dem Unterschied das eure Melees eben an den mann ran müsen, wir nicht. Aber wenn 3 bw 2 heiler und 1 tank es schaffen sich abzusprechen um an engstellen ne KTin Grund und Boden zu ballern,dann sollte doch auch ne destro gruppe in der Lage sein imfreien Feld(da is viel plaz und RoF hat nur 30Fuss radius) BWs zu focussen und umzuhauen bevor sie wirklich gefährlich werden können, was wir auch erst ab VErbrennung 80 sind, ausserdemhabt ihr glaub ich auch RangeDD, aber vllt ist das auch nur ein Gerücht.
Das einzige was ich an der Sache echt asozial finde, und da stimme ich jedem nerf schreier hier zu,ist die Sache vorm Burgtor, dagegen muss man was machen, aber das solle kein nerf sein sondern eben das nix mehr stackt,oder es andere belagerungsmöglichkeien gib was weis ich denn.

Btw find ichs ein bisschen peinlich das diverse HKs hier im thread meinen der BW wäreimba weil sie von 5stück instant umgenuked werden kann, aber mehr sag ich dazu auch nich.


Just my 2 Cents


----------



## Norjena (27. März 2009)

Es geht um folgendes.

2 Sigmapriester als Heiler, 3-4Bws und dazu 1-2 Tanks (welche Klasse Ka), diese schützen die Heiler und Bws die BWs bomben und sprechen sich mit dem Stun etc ab, diese Gruppe kann alleine an einer Engstelle über 40 Leute aufhalten! Und sowas darf einfach nicht sein.

Auch in normalen Zenarien ist sowas übel, die Mages bomben einfach auf die selbe Stelle, aber rankommen tut man nicht. (wohl gemekrt betrifft das nicht nur Bws, auch Sorc, und Choppa/Slayer)


----------



## Wunde (27. März 2009)

AE ist wichtig...aber er wird gerade regelrecht gefördert....abwarten und Tee trinken...

Ich für meinen Teil kann nur sagen, wenn ich genug Heilung im Rücken hab liebe ich solche Bombergruppen...Man muß sich das mal vorstellen, Scheintote AFK-Zauberinnen, die irgendwo dumm rumstehen und AE casten und selbst dann nicht damit aufhören wollen, wenn man an ihnen steht. Ich mach mir ab und an nen Spaß drauß rauszufinden welches AELoch zu welcher Zauberin gehört. Einfach einer das Licht ausknipsen...und naja, nach dem Motto: Ob du wirklich richtig stehst, siehst du, wenn das Licht an (aus) geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn die Heilung nicht stimmt, dann kommt man da auch nicht durch und bis zu diesen vor. Naja, dann isses auch nicht wirklich sinnig gegen sowas anzukämpfen. Warum sich auch seine Zeit mit Farmgruppen abmühen, wenn man nicht selbst diesen auf die Fresse hauen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astravall (27. März 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Dennoch halten solche 6 Leute 48 andere auf? Das nennt sich dann Balance? i loled.



Sorry für den folgenden Ausbruch, aber .... BULLSHIT! ... man sollte das Video auch mehr als nur 30 sekunden ansehen ... irgendwann läuft der Videoersteller Richtung Ausgang da sieht man dann dass die Zerstörungsleute mit einem ganzen Kriegstrupp Ordnung kämpfen. Das waren nicht 6 Leute alleine. Da ist ein Kriegstrupp Zerstörung vs 1 Kriegstrupp Ordnung zu sehen. Nur weil die 6 Leute den Rest abgefangen haben der es bis zum Schlachtfeldziel fast geschafft hat, heisst das nicht dass die 6 Alleine 48 Leute umbringen. Ich sehe da übrigens im Video ca 1 Kriegstrupp Zerstörung also ca 24 ... wie kommst du auf die doppelte Menge?

MfG Michael


----------



## sTereoType (27. März 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Sorry für den folgenden Ausbruch, aber .... BULLSHIT! ... man sollte das Video auch mehr als nur 30 sekunden ansehen ... irgendwann läuft der Videoersteller Richtung Ausgang da sieht man dann dass die Zerstörungsleute mit einem ganzen Kriegstrupp Ordnung kämpfen. Das waren nicht 6 Leute alleine. Da ist ein Kriegstrupp Zerstörung vs 1 Kriegstrupp Ordnung zu sehen. Nur weil die 6 Leute den Rest abgefangen haben der es bis zum Schlachtfeldziel fast geschafft hat, heisst das nicht dass die 6 Alleine 48 Leute umbringen. Ich sehe da übrigens im Video ca 1 Kriegstrupp Zerstörung also ca 24 ... wie kommst du auf die doppelte Menge?
> 
> MfG Michael


ganz einfach,w eil norjena von allgemeinen fällen ausgeht die so durchaus passieren und nicht unbedingt vom video spricht....


----------



## Astravall (27. März 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ganz einfach,w eil norjena von allgemeinen fällen ausgeht die so durchaus passieren und nicht unbedingt vom video spricht....



Dann sollte man aber nicht auf einen Beitrag antworten der den Link zum Video zitiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

MfG Michael


----------



## dent1st (27. März 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Wenn nicht bald was passiert dann können den Jungs so viele Lichter aufgehen wie sie wollen, weil dann bei vielen Spielern die Lichter schön längst aus sind. Ich für meinen Teil logge derzeit maximal mal ein um nen Twink zu leveln, dann noch zweimal die Woche zum Gildenabend (PvE), und das wars dann auch schon. Ich wie viele andere sicher auch habe definitiv was besseres zu tun, als im RvR oder auch nur in den Szenarien ROFLWTFPWN-Bombergruppen zu füttern.
> So ist es für mich auch nicht weiter verwunderlich, dass sich grad eben kaum jemand zum Festung verteidigen eingefunden hat... warum auch? 20 Minuten rumplänkeln um dann im Lordraum Standbild AE AE AE AE AE tot zu haben ist nicht wirklich abendfüllend.
> 
> Und nein, irgendwann reicht es halt nicht mehr, dass noch ein RVR-Dungeon sowie total tolle und total fluffige Verbesserungen angekündigt sind und sich Mythic das Problem der stackenden AEs anschauen will. Irgendwannn gehen Konten halt einfach mal zu, auch wenn's zu 1.2 die beiden total tollen Klassen dazu gab. Kein Schwein braucht ein PvP-Spiel, bei dem die einzige Entscheidung im Kampf darin besteht, in welches Gegnerknäuel ich reinlaufe bevor ich bombe oder in welche Richtung ich meine AEs schleudere.




absolutes sign...
AEs sind momentan einfach total Imba... Wenn ich mit meinem Blackguard im BG bin und es sind 3 Feuermagier drin mit genausoviel Sigmars im Rücken is es ein verlorenes BG.. du hast keine Chance die Tod zu kriegen.. ehe du dran bist und dmg machen kannst bist du selbst Tod.. Mir macht es momentan auch kein Spaß mehr.. da kannste als Tank 2 oder 3 Healer im Rücken haben und 124124235345 Elementarresi ... bringtn Shit..


----------



## Wunde (27. März 2009)

Im englischen Forum Waralliance schildert einer das Problem recht ähnlich:

------------------------------------
I have to agree that I think this is a morale issue.
Not because Destro classes got a bit nerfed and all Destro players started to cry like little babies and went off to hide in the nearest hole, but because we do have a AoE issue.

I'll take my server as an example, and I can only talk from the Destruction sides point of wiev. This is what happened to Destruction, Burlok:

1.2 hit and a lot of people were upset because overall nerf to things that didn't really need to be nerfed so hard while other things that were balanced/close to OP got buffed; I'm talking AoE and group heals. The first few days the warbands were full of unhappy players, but after awhile people embraced the motto that if things change it is bad to stick to old tactics. Morale started to get up and we had a few really -really- fun days of fighting.

Then people started to notice that Bright Wizards were a tad bit overpowered and suddenly our server were flooded with them. I have no idea where they all came from but I guess it was old FOTM rerollers that abondoned their EZmode when BWs got nerfed some months ago who picked up their orange flamethrower again.

Suddenly there was Rain of Fire -everywhere-. At the same time caster players learned that it was fairly easy to target the balcony with GTAoE in Keep Fights, and Destruction players started to learn the hard way that there was only one safe place to stand when you were defending a Keep, and that was the top floor above the Lord. Oil was a nomans land due to stacked GTAoE and more and more of our players started to say "F**k this! I'm not dying more to someone I can't even see!" and started to play in the lower tiers, where everybody still has a fair chance.

The more players that left for lower tiers, the less players were left to defend. The easier Order had in T4, the more of the Order lowbie rerollers went back to their old mains to enjoy the zerg and the bigger the Order numbers got the more Destruction players go fed up with the constant steamrolling and rerolled something else.

A few times Destruction tried to shake the bad trend off and rise from the ashes. We swept through the zones and attacked a Fortress on two different occasions. Both times we did not manage to get the door down below 95% and -noone- could get anywhere near the door due to all the AoE.

I fear that Destruction on Burlok is not pissed off and stay away from T4 because we have been nerfed or because we are bad bad bad players. We are tired of getting burned to crisps by someone we can't even see as soon as we stick our nose outside the warcamp and are laying low until this mess is beeing fixed.
----------------------------

Quelle: http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...ad.php?t=269756

Der Zustand herrscht gerade wirklich überall...deshalb denke ich, wird wirklich in naher Zukunft etwas daran getan werden.

Desweiteren, der Thread aus warhammeralliance aus dem ich den kleinen Artikel hab ist eine Zusammenfassung der pre und post 1.2 Situationen. Wer ein bisschen englisch kann sollte sich das unbedingt mal ein wenig durchlesen. Überfliegen reicht eigentlich schon, da viele Beiträge sich fast im Wortlaut gleichen.

Fast überall steht: pre 1.2 destro überhand ----- post 1.2 order überhand und destro demotiviert

Da dies also ein generelles Problem gerade ist, denke ich, daß auch hier noch einiges getan wird. Was getan wird, weiß ich nicht und liegt nur in Mythics Händen. Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß ihnen die ganze Situation egal ist und sie sich zurücklehnen, während überall gejammert und geweint wird...von Resignation ganz zu schweigen.

W.


----------



## H3LLSCR34M (28. März 2009)

Es ist schon so in WAR wird der ganze AOE DMG zu viel in den fordergrund gestellt aber das er beim Feuerzauberer im moment ein "bischen" höher ist al bei allen anderen kann wohl auch der Feuerzauberer nicht abstreiten und die Stackungen sind einfach ich sage mal nicht "über r00XXor imba krass" aber dennoch zuviel des guten.

Ich spiele nur random szenarien also alleine oder mit EINEM Kumpel und der spielt Schami und selbst mit absprache reisst man als Spalta schami zu 2. zwar schon mehr als ganz alleine aber dennoch nicht viel ^^

Aber was micha uch nerft in jedem BG rennen alle auf einen haufen und es wird wie blöde gebomt die heiler hauen nur Gruppenheals raus (was verständlich ist) und jede Klasse die Bomben kann hämmert wie blöde auf den Skills rum. Klar ist ja auch logisch ich meine so macht jeder seinen maximalen schaden der AOE hat bzw. mehrere gegner gleichzeitig angreiffen kann... Aber es ist schon so die spielweise wird ja schon gefördert das man schon fasst gezwungen wird so zu spielen. Ich behaupte nicht der Feuermagier ist OP aber in sachen AOE hat er momentan einfach den Längsten und der/die Zauberer/in ist nicht wirklich ein gegenstück zum Feuermagier.

Aber man sollte sich jetzt deswegen nicht in grund und boden ärgern denn jeder weiss (auch Feuerzauberer) das es nicht so bleiben wird denn ein spiel das 80% auf PvP ausgelegt ist kann nicht nur nach so einer stumpfen spielweise gehen sonst würde ich mal behaupten wird es früher oder später immer wie weniger War spieler geben ^^.

aber es wird nicht so bleiben deswegen wird es War auch in zukunft weiter geben mit ganz vielen mneuen tollen spieler die nur noch hexenkriegerinnen spielen und die ganzen Feuerzauberer niederzergen xP

mfg H3ll


----------



## ManicK (28. März 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Aloha,
> 
> ehrlich gesagt ... ich bin am überlegen was ich dir antworten soll.
> 
> ...



say what? get a clue first.

bis ich an deinem feuerarsch dran bin, liege ich im dreck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und wenn du zu unfähig bist deine wut zu stillen und dich selbst abfackelst... kann man nur sagen : OWNED NOOB!


----------



## Diven (28. März 2009)

lest einfach die 1.2.1 News auf War-Welten.

Sinnvoller Change finde ich und die anderen AE sind davon in keinster weise betroffen.


----------



## heretik (28. März 2009)

Hört man gerne... und ist darüber hinaus sogar genau die Änderung, die der Großteil der Spieler gerne gesehen hätte.

Allerdings wäre mir eine allgemeine Änderung des Spiels weg von Massen-AE hin zu gezielten Angriffen immer noch sehr lieb, aber mich fragt ja keiner.


----------



## sTereoType (28. März 2009)

schonmal der richtige schritt, jetzt muss aoe nur noch hinter dem dmg output von single casts gepatcht werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (28. März 2009)

Zumal die beabsichtigten (sind ja auch nur angekündigt, und das dauert ja alles immer seine gute Weile bei Mythic) Änderungen ja nur den GTAE betreffen... Bomben geht immer noch problemlos.


----------



## Wunde (28. März 2009)

Hallo,

ich konnte leider die Referenz zu der AE Anpassung nicht finden. Es hieß lediglich diese Änderung steht in dem offiziellen Forum. Hab zwar schon nachgeguckt, aber dort grad nicht wirklich was gefunden. Habe  auch (muß ich gestehen nur oberflächlich drübergeschaut). Kann das wer mal bitte bestätigen, vorher halte ichs noch (leider) nur für ein Gerücht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



W.


----------



## KleinerSchurke (28. März 2009)

Rorret schrieb:


> /jep - sign
> 
> p.s.: dieses langweilige nerf-geschreie nervt einfach nur! kaum kann ne klasse mal was besseres als die eigene und man liegt im dreck, schon geht das geflenne los....wie so kleine kinder - mann, mann, mann...traurig....
> 
> ...




Auch du solltes mal lesen was Pente geschrieben hat. Wurde dort meiner Meinung nach alles auf den Punkt gebracht.
Kann mich noch vor 1.2 erinnern wie die Order sich in Keeps versteckt hat und nichts auf die Reihe groß bekommen hat. Die Balance in einem Spiel zu 100% hinzubekommen ist unmöglich. Dann wollte Mhytik aus was für Gründen auch immer euch wieder mal was gutes tun, was ihnen perfekt gelungen ist.
Wie würdes du hier rumheulen wenn es genau andersrum wäre, wobei ich einfach mal vermute das du dich jetzt voll geil und cool vorkommst und dich endlich mal wieder ausem Keep raustrauen tust schmunzele....jetzt will man euch euer Spielzueg wieder wegnehmen und ihr lauft Gefahr das ihr euch wieder in die Keeps verkriechen müßt, weil ihr ja nicht mehr einen Vorteil habt, sondern es mal wieder fair und ausgeglichen zugehen könnte.

HF und so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (28. März 2009)

Wunde schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich konnte leider die Referenz zu der AE Anpassung nicht finden. Es hieß lediglich diese Änderung steht in dem offiziellen Forum. Hab zwar schon nachgeguckt, aber dort grad nicht wirklich was gefunden. Habe  auch (muß ich gestehen nur oberflächlich drübergeschaut). Kann das wer mal bitte bestätigen, vorher halte ichs noch (leider) nur für ein Gerücht.
> 
> ...



Here you are:

http://forums.warhammeronline.com/warhamme...p;thread.id=416


----------



## HGVermillion (28. März 2009)

Somit ist es vll sinvoll das man nur 5-6 Leute zum AOE Bomben bereitstellt (mehr oder Weniger je nach Menge der Feinde) und die Restlichen dürfen Single Damage machen, der Koordiniert eigentlich gut Funktionieren sollte.


----------



## Wunde (28. März 2009)

danke heretik...muß mir wirklich entgangen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dab0 (28. März 2009)

solange es nicht wieder wie zu pre 1.2 zuständen kommt wo der BW cannonfooder war hab ich nix gegen die änderung des AE
aber was ich so gelesen habe wie sies machen wolln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (28. März 2009)

Ja das wird richtig hart werden als BW. Alles unter 20Kills/Minute ist echt ´ne Zumutung. Spiel solange Siggi, bis auch der seinen Nerf inne hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich freu mich und werde mit 1.2.1 wieder einloggen. Keine roten Hampelmänner mehr mit GM-Skills. Selbes gilt für Destroseite.

MfG


----------



## heretik (28. März 2009)

Dab0 schrieb:


> solange es nicht wieder wie zu pre 1.2 zuständen kommt wo der BW cannonfooder war hab ich nix gegen die änderung des AE
> aber was ich so gelesen habe wie sies machen wolln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja genau. EIN Spruch wird an die entsprechenden AEs von Ingi und Magus angepasst (nichtmal generft), und schon geht die Welt unter für alle BWs.

Ich wiederhole. EIN Spruch. EIN einziger.


----------



## pulla_man (28. März 2009)

und das cap für resis bleibt ja, somit könnt ihr euch immer noch an den tollen grossen zahlen erfreuen.


----------



## heretik (28. März 2009)

Bisher hieß es immer so vollmundig von den BW-Spielern:

"Ah, Ihr müsst doch nur die Effekte anmachen, dann seht Ihr wo der Feuerregen ist und könnt einfach rausgehen! L2P, Nubs!"

Tief in mir drin freut sich ein kleines Kind, das hämisch ruft:

"Ah, Ihr müsst doch nur die Effekte anmachen, dann sehr Ihr wo schon ein Feuerregen ist und Ihr könnt euren einfach woanders hinsetzen!"

Die kleinen Freuden im Leben.


----------



## Kakerlakchen (28. März 2009)

mal sehen, vielleicht spiel ich dann auch meinen Schwarzork weiter, wenn er nicht mehr bei jedem keepdef oder keepangriff vor dem Tor im Feuerregen unter geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dab0 (28. März 2009)

ich seh schon ihr seit die Experten und wisst genau was da kommen wird mit dem Patch
genauso wie ihrs beim 1.2 gewusst habt "ja ne is klar"(achtung IRONIE)


----------



## heretik (28. März 2009)

Dab0 schrieb:


> ich seh schon ihr seit die Experten und wisst genau was da kommen wird mit dem Patch
> genauso wie ihrs beim 1.2 gewusst habt "ja ne is klar"(achtung IRONIE)



Nein, wissen wir nicht. Wir wissen nur das, was in dem Link gestanden ist. Und über das freuen wir uns.


----------



## Dab0 (28. März 2009)

ich hab nix gegen nen Nerf aber wie sies machen verfehlt ja wohl den sinn und zweck des Zaubers


----------



## Norjena (28. März 2009)

Dab0 schrieb:


> ich hab nix gegen nen Nerf aber wie sies machen verfehlt ja wohl den sinn und zweck des Zaubers



Der Zauberer hat also nur einen einzigen Spell? Und sein Zweck besteht darin instant alles wegzubomben was im Weg ist ohne seinen Gegner auch nur den Hauch einer Chance zu lassen?

Schonmal was von Singeltarget Dmg und NUKEN gehört? Oder Assisten?


----------



## Stancer (28. März 2009)

Naja, da ich heute endlich mit meinem Slayer im T4 angekommen bin dachte ich mir : Spielst mal ein paar Szenarios.

War nimmer feierlich. BW/Sorc nutzen ihre AE Felder da als DD Zauber. Man läuft irgendwo lang und die Casten dir ne Grube vor die Füße. Zack von 7000 TP innerhalb 1sek runter auf 2000 und 1 weitere Sekunde war ich tot. Tjo....

Da bringts auch net, Effekte an zu machen, wenn man es noch nicht einmal schafft ausm Feld heraus zu laufen, da man vorher tot ist. 1000er Hits sind da noch die Seltenheit, meist treffen sie dich für sehr viel mehr und das bei 40% resis....

Die anderen Klassen ergeben dadurch auch kaum einen Sinn, bis auf die Heiler, die dann permanent Overheal auf die Sorc/Bw machen. Greift man dann den Heiler an, stellt der sich kurzerhand in son Feld und man kommt nimmer an ihn heran ohne zu sterben.

Hoffe 1.2.1 wird rasch ausgespielt....


----------



## Norjena (28. März 2009)

Sind nur diese Zonen im Moment so stark? 
Was ist mit den anderen AoEs?


----------



## Stancer (28. März 2009)

Mhhh naja lässt sich schwer sagen, also ich denke Magus ist net ganz so böse und Squiqtreiber fallen garnicht auf.

Die Szenario SG´s sind normalerweise mit 2 Sorc und 1 Magus unterwegs, 2 Heilern und 1 Tank. Das reicht um alles zu plätten was kommt.


----------



## Dab0 (29. März 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Der Zauberer hat also nur einen einzigen Spell? Und sein Zweck besteht darin instant alles wegzubomben was im Weg ist ohne seinen Gegner auch nur den Hauch einer Chance zu lassen?
> 
> Schonmal was von Singeltarget Dmg und NUKEN gehört? Oder Assisten?



du solltest dir das mal richtig durchlesen was ich geschrieben hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
RoF is nun mal nen flächenzauber und durch diesen nerf wird er ziemlich sinnlos, ich vermute mal nach dem patch wird sich net mehr verteilt sondern alle stehn auf 1 fleck um das auszunutzen(was wohl auch net im sinne des erfinders wäre)
sicher hat der BW single attacks aber der beste brauch 3 sek zum aufbauen(heiler sind da glaub schneller mit casten) und in der zeit kann man weit rennen oder nehmen wir Dots da kommen dann wieder heinis und labern was von tab+taste fürn dot und heulen rum usw......
und ja ich kenne assist ich hab sogar mal von nen autofocus addon gehöhrt(achtung IRONIE)


----------



## heretik (29. März 2009)

Dab0 schrieb:


> sicher hat der BW single attacks aber der beste brauch 3 sek zum aufbauen(heiler sind da glaub schneller mit casten) und in der zeit kann man weit rennen oder nehmen wir Dots da kommen dann wieder heinis und labern was von tab+taste fürn dot und heulen rum usw......



Und, äh... wie wär's mit den anderen AEs?


----------



## Dab0 (29. März 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Und, äh... wie wär's mit den anderen AEs?


meinst den wo in die masse reinrennen musst und zu 90% vorherumkippst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


udn falls jemand ne tiktak findet das zu überleben kommt dann auch wieder rumgeheule das wär zu stark?


----------



## Aero_one (29. März 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Naja, da ich heute endlich mit meinem Slayer im T4 angekommen bin dachte ich mir : Spielst mal ein paar Szenarios.
> 
> War nimmer feierlich. BW/Sorc nutzen ihre AE Felder da als DD Zauber. Man läuft irgendwo lang und die Casten dir ne Grube vor die Füße. Zack von 7000 TP innerhalb 1sek runter auf 2000 und 1 weitere Sekunde war ich tot. Tjo....
> 
> ...



Oh man ... danke du hast mir den Sonntag sowas von versüßt. Als ich das gelesen hab musste ich echt lachen ... 
KEIN ! Bw ... wird dir in 1 sec 5000 k Schaden machen mit nem AoE ... aber schön übertreiben, ihr seid ja eh so arm dran ihr Spalta.Ich freu mich drauf das der Bw endlich generft wird ...dann laufen nicht mehr soviele bekloppte AoE Verrückten rum. 

Aber freut euch schonmal drauf wenn alle bei euch Spaltern whinen gehen ... ich wünsch euch schonmal viel Spaß wenn ihr euch so sinnvolle Kommentare durchlesen könnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (29. März 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Oh man ... danke du hast mir den Sonntag sowas von versüßt. Als ich das gelesen hab musste ich echt lachen ...
> KEIN ! Bw ... wird dir in 1 sec 5000 k Schaden machen mit nem AoE ... aber schön übertreiben, ihr seid ja eh so arm dran ihr Spalta.Ich freu mich drauf das der Bw endlich generft wird ...dann laufen nicht mehr soviele bekloppte AoE Verrückten rum.
> 
> Aber freut euch schonmal drauf wenn alle bei euch Spaltern whinen gehen ... ich wünsch euch schonmal viel Spaß wenn ihr euch so sinnvolle Kommentare durchlesen könnt
> ...


les bitte richtig. stancer benutze den artikel die und das bei einem maskulinen substantiv. was heißt das also? richtig, er benutzt den plural.
somit redet er nicht von einem bw sondern von mehreren die den PBAoE auf die gleiche stelle packen und somit der schaden auf 5k pro sek stackt.


----------



## pulla_man (29. März 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Oh man ... danke du hast mir den Sonntag sowas von versüßt. Als ich das gelesen hab musste ich echt lachen ...
> KEIN ! Bw ... wird dir in 1 sec 5000 k Schaden machen mit nem AoE ... aber schön übertreiben, ihr seid ja eh so arm dran ihr Spalta.Ich freu mich drauf das der Bw endlich generft wird ...dann laufen nicht mehr soviele bekloppte AoE Verrückten rum.
> 
> Aber freut euch schonmal drauf wenn alle bei euch Spaltern whinen gehen ... ich wünsch euch schonmal viel Spaß wenn ihr euch so sinnvolle Kommentare durchlesen könnt
> ...



er sprach davon dass er einen slayer spielt und zielte somit nicht auf die bw im einzelnen sondern eher auf die zauberin bzw aoe im allgmeinen ab. kkthxbye


----------



## Aero_one (29. März 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> les bitte richtig. stancer benutze den artikel die und das bei einem maskulinen substantiv. was heißt das also? richtig, er benutzt den plural.
> somit redet er nicht von einem bw sondern von mehreren die den PBAoE auf die gleiche stelle packen und somit der schaden auf 5k pro sek stackt.



Das "die" sehe ich in seinem Post als Verallgemeinerung für die Klasse ... nicht als Beschreibung für eine Mehrzahl. Aber dank dir das du meinem Post so fachkritisch richtig gestellt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Streuneralex (29. März 2009)

Dab0 schrieb:


> meinst den wo in die masse reinrennen musst und zu 90% vorherumkippst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Willkommen im Leben eines Spaltas.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüsse


----------



## minimitmit (29. März 2009)

ehm du hast doch als zauberin zumindest den 3 sekunden ae cast.
der haut doch shcon ziemlich rein.
wenn die dann alle auf einer stelle stehn-> sei froh, und bomb mit 2-3 anderen castern froehlich weg...
mannomann, nachdenken angesagt.
man hat nicht nur 2 ae zauber, bzw. sind nicht alle instant.
heißt ja auch caster...


----------



## Fraob (29. März 2009)

BW/sorc Nerf ? ich lach mich weg..dann wohl eher spalta..30 fuss schlagen mit waffe wo gibts denn sowas...ist fast die halbe reichweite diee wir mit unseren aoe's schaffen


----------



## heretik (29. März 2009)

Fraob schrieb:


> BW/sorc Nerf ? ich lach mich weg..dann wohl eher spalta..30 fuss schlagen mit waffe wo gibts denn sowas...ist fast die halbe reichweite diee wir mit unseren aoe's schaffen



Hatten Barbaren schon immer, mit Taktik sogar aufstockbar auf 50 Fuß. Ist dir irgendwann mal aufgefallen, dass Barbaren wegen ihrer UBER-Reichweite komplette KBs auslöschen? Mir auch nicht, und ich spiele einen seit Release.


----------



## Ascían (14. April 2009)

Extra für heretik:

Die Sorc, die keinen Schaden macht.

http://www.warhammermovies.com/movieview.php?id=2607


----------



## heretik (14. April 2009)

Muss ich mir nichtmal anschaun, mit ist klar, dass Sorc auch zu viel Schaden machen können.

Das Problem ist halt, dass identisch begabte Spieler es mit Sigmarpriester und BW derzeit einfach einfacher haben, weil beide mehr auf den aktuellen AoE-Mist ausgelegt sind. Natürlich richtet ein guter Sorc mehr aus als ein schlechter BW, aber im großen Bild gesehen (wo sich dann die "Spielerqualität" wieder auf einen Durchschnittswert ausgleicht) hat Ordnung derzeit bei den "wichtigen" Klassen das bessere Handicap. Natürlich nur meiner Meinung nach...


----------



## ExInferis (14. April 2009)

Hmmm.... mir fällt bei der ganzen Diskussion ein Spruch aus der Werbung ein:

"Sind sie zu stark, bist Du zu schwach!"

Ich selbst spiele einen BG und das einzige was mir einfällt, wenn ich mal wieder umgefallen bin, ist: "Mist, noch immer nicht die richtige Strategie gefunden um stehen zu bleiben!" Und auf geht es nach dem Fehler zu suchen. Und den suche ich nicht im Spiel sondern in meiner Spielweise.
Ich bin der Überzeugung, dass es für alles eine entsprechende Antwort gibt. Man muss sie nur finden. Nur viele denken glaube ich, dass man sie direkt auf dem Silbertablett präsentiert bekommt. Erarbeiten muss man sie sich... für die eigene Spielweise den richtigen Weg und die Lösung finden... Den Kopf anstrengen und nicht drauf hoffen dass sich alles von alleine löst.
Sie bluten, also kann man sie töten!
Ich habe das seltene Talent, dass mir komischerweise immer die vermeintlich schwachen Klassen besser gefallen... tja, muss ich eben besser spielen als die anderen, welche die sogenannten OP-Klassen spielen.
Ehrgeiz ist das Wort und das kann auch ein großer Teil des Spielspaß sein, wenn nicht sogar der größere wenn man es dann geschafft hat, was andere einem immer ausreden wollten.
Also klagt nicht, kämpft!!!!!!!


----------



## Ascían (14. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Muss ich mir nichtmal anschaun, mit ist klar, dass Sorc auch zu viel Schaden machen können.
> 
> Das Problem ist halt, dass identisch begabte Spieler es mit Sigmarpriester und BW derzeit einfach einfacher haben, weil beide mehr auf den aktuellen AoE-Mist ausgelegt sind. Natürlich richtet ein guter Sorc mehr aus als ein schlechter BW, aber im großen Bild gesehen (wo sich dann die "Spielerqualität" wieder auf einen Durchschnittswert ausgleicht) hat Ordnung derzeit bei den "wichtigen" Klassen das bessere Handicap. Natürlich nur meiner Meinung nach...



Eigentlich gilt das nur für den BW, denn der Sigmar hat nur eine Taktik, die ja auch bald generft wird. Beim BW sehe ich das Problem des größeren Radius auf GTAoE, allerdings hat er keine Synergie-Effekte mit anderen BWs außer Stacking. Im Video dagegen sieht man eine Sorc mit Infernal Gift gebufft durch die andere Sorc, wie sie mit Close Quarters in ganze Warbands rennt, welche dann in Sekunden einfach verdampfen. PoS tickt dann mit bis zu 2400 Schaden, so hoch tickt kein RoF eines BW.


----------



## softcake_orange (14. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Muss ich mir nichtmal anschaun, mit ist klar, dass Sorc auch zu viel Schaden machen können.
> 
> Das Problem ist halt, dass identisch begabte Spieler es mit Sigmarpriester und BW derzeit einfach einfacher haben, weil beide mehr auf den aktuellen AoE-Mist ausgelegt sind. Natürlich richtet ein guter Sorc mehr aus als ein schlechter BW, aber im großen Bild gesehen (wo sich dann die "Spielerqualität" wieder auf einen Durchschnittswert ausgleicht) hat Ordnung derzeit bei den "wichtigen" Klassen das bessere Handicap. Natürlich nur meiner Meinung nach...



Sehe ich genauso. Das bessere Handicap zeigt sich nicht nur bei BW - Sorc, sondern auch bei WH - WE, WL - Treiba.


----------



## Ascían (14. April 2009)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso. Das bessere Handicap zeigt sich nicht nur bei BW - Sorc, sondern auch bei WH - WE, WL - Treiba.



BW- Sorc: Ok.

WH- WE: Ok, auch wenns viele Monate genau anders herum war.

WL- Treiba: Doh. Der WL ist mit eine der gegimptesten Klassen in WAR, und ganz nebenbei nicht das Archetyp-Pendant zum Squiggie. Das wäre vielmehr der SW, der auch erheblich schwächer ist.


All in all: 2/3 richtig geraten.


----------



## heretik (14. April 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> denn der Sigmar hat nur eine Taktik, die ja auch bald generft wird.



!AE DETAUNT!

Und bitte Wehrmachtsgefasel wie "Klagt nicht, kämpft" in dem Drecksloch lassen, wo es hingehört, exinfernis.


----------



## Skathloc (14. April 2009)

Welcher Siggi steht denn im Moment im Getümmel das der AoE-Detaunt überhaupt eine Rolle spielen würde? 

Eben ---> Keiner


----------



## Ascían (14. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> !AE DETAUNT!
> 
> Und bitte Wehrmachtsgefasel wie "Klagt nicht, kämpft" in dem Drecksloch lassen, wo es hingehört, exinfernis.



Meinetwegen sollen sie alle Detaunts abschaffen. Unser SG-Heiler hat schon 5 Teile vom Dunkeltrost und somit einen "On being Hit: 10% chance to detaunt the attacker" Set-Bonus + normalen taktikbedingten WP-AE Detaunt, und ist selber der Meinung dess es jetzt langsam mal reicht mit Detaunts.


----------



## HGVermillion (14. April 2009)

Skathloc schrieb:


> Welcher Siggi steht denn im Moment im Getümmel das der AoE-Detaunt überhaupt eine Rolle spielen würde?
> 
> Eben ---> Keiner


Wie? Ihr lasst die feindlichen Siggis einfach so stehen? Meist hängen an einem Siggi eh schon 3-4 Leute um ihn davon abzhalten mit seinen AE Heals um sich zu werfen, und da kommmt ihm der AE Detaunt dann doch sehr gelegen.


----------



## heretik (14. April 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Wie? Ihr lasst die feindlichen Siggis einfach so stehen? Meist hängen an einem Siggi eh schon 3-4 Leute um ihn davon abzhalten mit seinen AE Heals um sich zu werfen, und da kommmt ihm der AE Detaunt dann doch sehr gelegen.



Nö, er ist Ordnung, deswegen plappert sich sowas immer recht gemütlich.


----------



## Ascían (14. April 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Wie? Ihr lasst die feindlichen Siggis einfach so stehen? Meist hängen an einem Siggi eh schon 3-4 Leute um ihn davon abzhalten mit seinen AE Heals um sich zu werfen, und da kommmt ihm der AE Detaunt dann doch sehr gelegen.



Normalerweise reicht ein Blackguard, um den Siggi auszuschalten.


----------



## DerTingel (14. April 2009)

ae detaunt und 1sec castzeit für grp-heal ist schon eine sinnige kombi wenn der siggi so funktionieren würde wie er vorgesehen war. aber dank der bücher, die aufgrund einiger heuler eingeführt wurden, wurde er eben zum effektivsten grp-heiler. 
wenn er vorne im nahkampf stehen müsste um energie für seine heilzauber zu bekommen, dann würde ich die 1sec castzeit für den grp-heal ja noch verstehen, aber so ists einfach nur ein schlag ins gesicht für die anderen heiler mit der 2,5sec castzeit. diese müssen damit leben, dass sie sehr viel häufiger beim casten zurückgesetzt oder unterbrochen werden, fressen aufgrund ihrer single detaunts mehr schaden und haben nur leichte rüstung...der sinn erschliesst sich mir da im moment nicht...ich sehe da nur, dass aufgrund von etlichen heulern und lowbobs, welche nicht mit der mechanik vom siggi/dok klar kamen, eine sehr gute klasse hochgepusht wurde, ohne an die konsequenzen zu denken. 
wer das nicht erkennt sollte mal die tomaten von den augen nehmen...
mfg

&#8364;: aber die von heulern produzierten klassenbuffs gehen ja schon weiter...der shami und der erzmagier sind ja die nächsten. mir ist nur nicht verständlich, wie man sich über eine klassenmechanik aufregen kann, denn normalerweise informiere ich mich vorher wie eine klasse funktioniert, bevor ich sie anfange zu spielen...


----------



## Omidas (14. April 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Wie? Ihr lasst die feindlichen Siggis einfach so stehen? Meist hängen an einem Siggi eh schon 3-4 Leute um ihn davon abzhalten mit seinen AE Heals um sich zu werfen, und da kommmt ihm der AE Detaunt dann doch sehr gelegen.



Vielleicht mal versuchen die Fern DDs zu bewegen die Sigis 
um zu hauen. Der AoE Detaunt hat 30 Fuss Range nur.


----------



## Ascían (14. April 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal versuchen die Fern DDs zu bewegen die Sigis
> um zu hauen. Der AoE Detaunt hat 30 Fuss Range nur.



Die sind doch alle auf Bomben atm.



> €: aber die von heulern produzierten klassenbuffs gehen ja schon weiter...der shami und der erzmagier sind ja die nächsten. mir ist nur nicht verständlich, wie man sich über eine klassenmechanik aufregen kann, denn normalerweise informiere ich mich vorher wie eine klasse funktioniert, bevor ich sie anfange zu spielen...



Das könnte man glaube ich als grundlegend für die derzeitige Situation von WAR ansehen. Tanks die mehr Schaden machen wollen, WL die ohne Pet spielen, AMs und Shammies, die ihre Klasse nicht kapieren, und was mich am meisten aufregt: Schattenkrieger, die allen Ernstes denken der SW sei so eine Art Hunter, und deswegen im offiziellen Forum rumheulen, scout mache nicht genug Schaden. Als wenn der SW eine pure RDPS wäre. Isser nunmal nicht, steht auch in der Klassenbeschreibung explizit drin.


----------



## Norjena (14. April 2009)

So ist es doch in fast allem MMOs.
MMOs müssen eben eine breite Masse an Spielern ansprechen, da sehr viele Leute mit komplexen Klassen schilchtweg überfordert sind (oder einfach keine Lust haben es zu lernen) wird da eben nachgeholfen.

Persöhnlich stehe ich als DoK aber immernoch oft vorne, der Grund? Für 30Ap komme ich an 30Essenz, mache Schaden und heile die Gruppe, opfere ich die Essenzen via Blutopfer darf ich ca 3-4Sek garnix machen, oder es wird oft unterbruchen (Zb durch nen Knochback etc)>10Sek Cd drauf.

Nur der Kelch alleine reicht nichtmal Ansatzweiße um den Essenzenverbrauch den ich habe, zu kompensieren . (regt 6Essenz die Sekunde, AoE Heal kostet 60, Singel 55)


----------



## Kiyon (14. April 2009)

naja genau deswegen hast du mehr rüssi als andere healer um vorne zu stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du hast besitmmt soviel rüssi wie nen spalta oder chaosbarbar
ich bin orderseite und ich find der AOE muss entshcärft werden und zwar beim BW und bei der sorc 
außerdem die müssen nicht gleich sein von den spells es gibt immer noch andere "klassenpaare" wo der eine meint die eine wär stärker weil die wiederrum wieder da nen spell mehr hat etc,,


----------



## Maddin123 (14. April 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Nur der Kelch alleine reicht nichtmal Ansatzweiße um den Essenzenverbrauch den ich habe, zu kompensieren . (regt 6Essenz die Sekunde, AoE Heal kostet 60, Singel 55)


deswegen hat auch jeder jünger einen epic kelch der dann schon mal 12 seelen essenz wieder her stellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krawuzi (14. April 2009)

Skathloc schrieb:


> Welcher Siggi steht denn im Moment im Getümmel das der AoE-Detaunt überhaupt eine Rolle spielen würde?
> 
> Eben ---> Keiner



Alle Sigmars, die in den Bomber Gruppen normalerweise bestehend aus 2 Sonnenrittern, 2 Sigmars und 2 BWs unterwegs sind. 
Davon gibt es derzeit einige.

Was im übrigen viele übersehen ist, dass jeder BW eine Moral 2 Taktik mit 5 Sek Stun bekommt, während man als Sorc eine 7 Sek. silence/entwaffnen Moral 4 erhält aber nur sofern man voll AE specced ist. 
Da braucht man ned viel Vorstellungskraft haben um hier die Vorteile zu sehen!


----------



## Norjena (14. April 2009)

Die Moral bringt der Jünger mit. 

Man kann nicht immer nur sagen, BW hat das, und ich hab nur das...es ist gut das die Klassen nicht gleich sind. (was du ja nicht gesagt hast, zumindest nicht direkt)


----------



## DerTingel (14. April 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Die Moral bringt der Jünger mit.



nur dass sie auf dem jünger nicht ansatzweise so effektiv ist wie auf dem bw...
mfg


----------



## Norjena (14. April 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> nur dass sie auf dem jünger nicht ansatzweise so effektiv ist wie auf dem bw...
> mfg



Warum? Der DoK kann genausogut kurz in Menge zum stunnen.


----------



## DerTingel (14. April 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Warum? Der DoK kann genausogut kurz in Menge zum stunnen.



klar kann er genausogut rein in die menge um zu stunnen und dann wieder rausrennen, damit dann die sorc bomben kann...
nur der bw rennt rein, stunnt alle und fängt an zu bomben während seine heiler weit hinten stehen...
jetzt darfst du einmal raten was effektiver ist.
mfg


----------



## Grimtom (15. April 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich keiner kann mir ernsthaft erzählen, dass der Feuerzauberer aktuell so "normal" und "gut" ist. Wahrscheinlich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich wäre froh, mit meiner Zauberin nur mal die hälfte des Schadens vom so einem Feuerzauberer zu machen. Es laufen ja schon nicht mehr die Tanks in erster Reihe ... nein, die Feuerkasper rennen vorne und machen ihren AE Mist !! ....


----------



## Dab0 (15. April 2009)

Grimtom schrieb:


> Ich wäre froh, mit meiner Zauberin nur mal die hälfte des Schadens vom so einem Feuerzauberer zu machen. Es laufen ja schon nicht mehr die Tanks in erster Reihe ... nein, die Feuerkasper rennen vorne und machen ihren AE Mist !! ....


siehs als rache für die lange leidenszeit als bw nur rufspender warn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (15. April 2009)

Dab0 schrieb:


> siehs als rache für die lange leidenszeit als bw nur rufspender warn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oh ja die lange leidenszeit von lvl 1-15 xD


----------



## Dab0 (15. April 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> oh ja die lange leidenszeit von lvl 1-15 xD


wo lebst du denne?
ich brauch nur an die 75% resi erinnern und das war vor patch 1.2 also bissel länger als deine lächerlichen 15 lvl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (15. April 2009)

Grimtom schrieb:


> Ich wäre froh, mit meiner Zauberin nur mal die hälfte des Schadens vom so einem Feuerzauberer zu machen. Es laufen ja schon nicht mehr die Tanks in erster Reihe ... nein, die Feuerkasper rennen vorne und machen ihren AE Mist !! ....



Die Zauberkasper können es genauso. Nur so als Hint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (15. April 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Die Zauberkasper können es genauso. Nur so als Hint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber ohne AE-Stun.


----------



## zadros (15. April 2009)

Dab0 schrieb:


> wo lebst du denne?
> ich brauch nur an die 75% resi erinnern und das war vor patch 1.2 also bissel länger als deine lächerlichen 15 lvl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das hat gute BW's trotzdem nicht daran gehindert ihre Arbeit zu machen und kann als Ausgleich für die lange bugdot Zeit gesehen werden, wo die netten kleinen Feuerkasper jeden binnen Sekunden mit Flächendeckenden DoTs ausgemergelt haben...

Ich warte ja immernoch auf den Patch, der Zeloten und Runis wieder sinnvoll macht, aber das wird wohl noch laaaaaaange dauern


----------



## Adalfried (15. April 2009)

Was ist eigentlich mit dieser Combo ?

http://wardata.buffed.de/?a=8327
http://wardata.buffed.de/?a=8337

Taktiken
http://wardata.buffed.de/?a=8364
http://wardata.buffed.de/?a=8357

Diese Combo müsste doch eigentlich langen um den BW bombspammern einen schnellen tot zu verleihen.


----------



## heretik (15. April 2009)

Ich hab sogar schonmal in nem US-Forum gelesen, dass diese Taktik ziemlich gewinnbringend bei ner Keepverteidigung eingesetzt wurde. Aber die geneigten Chosen-Spieler können da sicher mehr dazu sagen.


----------



## Dab0 (15. April 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> Das hat gute BW's trotzdem nicht daran gehindert ihre Arbeit zu machen und kann als Ausgleich für die lange bugdot Zeit gesehen werden, wo die netten kleinen Feuerkasper jeden binnen Sekunden mit Flächendeckenden DoTs ausgemergelt haben...
> 
> Ich warte ja immernoch auf den Patch, der Zeloten und Runis wieder sinnvoll macht, aber das wird wohl noch laaaaaaange dauern


wo lebst du denne?
bei dem 75% schwachsinn hat sicher der BW selbst mehr DMG reingehaun als seinem Gegner


----------



## Teal (15. April 2009)

Adalfried schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit dieser Combo ?
> 
> http://wardata.buffed.de/?a=8327
> http://wardata.buffed.de/?a=8337
> ...


Ist (leider) veraltet. Der Status der Datenbank ist leider noch Pre-1.2. Inzwischen können beide Skills nur noch alle paar Sekunden proccen, was sie deutlich abgeschwächt hat. Die beiden Taktiken wurden immerhin zu einer Taktik zusammengefügt.


----------



## DerAl81 (15. April 2009)

Also ich habe nicht bis zum Schluss alle Posts gelesen..... zu viel Arbeit 
und immer das gleiche gemecker, was ich aber verstehen kann. (Ich spiele einen BW auf AE geskillt, aber schon seid Release).

Das AE nicht stacken soll finde ich unrealistisch aber er sollte schwächer sein im allgemeinen.
Im AE sollten andere CRIT-Chancen zählen als beim direkten Schaden. So dass auch die SkillTrees
einigermaßen gleich Stark bleiben könnten, was zur Zeit nicht so ist. Also wer atm nicht AE geskillt ist, ist ein echt zu lieber Spieler!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt nach reiflicher Überlegung bestimmt Lösungen alles wieder ins Lot zu bringen ohne zu viel zu nerfen oder
ganz raus zu nehmen, etc...

Anderer Seits sollte auch ein Extrem-DD etwas mehr aushalten. Bei mir ist es mittlerweile so, dass ich die Tastatur schon zur Seite lege (Ungelogen), wenn ein Spalta auf mich zu kommt. Ich bin auch mit Heal bei 2 Spaltas fast Instant-Down. 

Bedenkt auch bitte eins, die BWs machen ganz fiesen Schaden aber aus der schlimmsten Sachen (Feuerregen)
kann man auch einfach raus laufen, wenn man nicht gestunt ist. Sollte jemand im AE stehen, musste der Stun augenblicklich aufhören, bzw. die Chance sollte sehr hoch sein, wie beim Feuerkäfig.

Dann sollte wenigstens für einige Chars eine hohe Chance bestehen wieder raus zu laufen und dann Richtung BWs, die dann ja wieder Instant umfallen...... also Leute dieses Spiel auch mit der Kollissionsabfrage hat riesen Potenzial! Also schmeisst nicht die flinte ins Korn und gebt den Programmieren gute Hinweise und nciht nur:
"Der muss schlechter werden", der muss ganz raus, meiner Stärker werden" Diese Spiel muss von Taktik leben und nicht von jeder kann jeden killen! DANN könnt ihr echt weg schmeißen.

PS: auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich gekillt werde.: Ich spielte auch WoW fast von Anfang an und auch die brauchten bis zu 18 Monate bis alles Stabil war. Balance, Server, alles eben!!!

Also nicht nur auf schon bestehendes berufen sondern schauen, das mit eurer Konstruktiven Kritik das Spiel auch weiterentwickelt werden kann, zu dem was andere Spiele auch erst nach 10 Gig Patches schafften!

Grüße

DerAL


----------



## Norjena (15. April 2009)

Dab0 schrieb:


> wo lebst du denne?
> bei dem 75% schwachsinn hat sicher der BW selbst mehr DMG reingehaun als seinem Gegner



Meinst du etwas die Zauberin war bei 75% Resi effektiv? 

Sicher nicht.


----------



## Brummbör (15. April 2009)

DerAl81 schrieb:


> Anderer Seits sollte auch ein Extrem-DD etwas mehr aushalten.



vergleich mal bitte deine rüssi werte mit magus, treiba und sk. bei gleichen werten machen bw/sorc das x- fache an dmg. da sollen die noch mehr aushalten??? was kommt als nächstes? godmode und iwin button?


----------



## Belaris (15. April 2009)

Dab0 schrieb:


> hat jemand auf destroseite NERF geschrien als man die Resis hochschrauben konnte wie man wollte?! NOPE alle hams getan und über die BW gelacht die sich selbst 750 dmg reinbröseln und nur 333 crits rausgehaun ham
> ABER kaum ändert sich was so das man BW auch mal wieder spielen kann geht das NERFFF gewhine wieder los




Ging es der Mage anders? Oder konntet ihr keine resi aufbauen?


----------

